# flow bindings?



## Guest

Hey guys thinking about getting new flow step in bindings? How do you like them? any positives or negatives? they seem so convenient. thanks. peace.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

dont do it, fella. they so gay. since when is 'convenient' cool? you may get away 2 seconds earlier than anyone else. who cares? you miss out on the whole sitting down with your buds, having a laugh while strapping in ritual. they also a mare getting in/out in the pow. they aint that comfy. and really, you will feel very gay. honest.


----------



## Guest

I researched bindings when I started riding and read such good things about Flow bindings, that I searched out a place that would rent them to me for the season. I rented them, then bought them. Now I have a few pair, on different boards. I wouldn't ride anything else. I find regular bindings primitive when I am forced to wear them.

Clicking in and out when I hit a flat area is a breeze. And these bindings have plenty of performance, just check out Antti Autti or Scotty Lago, team members if you don't believe me.
Lauren
SnowboardSecrets.com, editor


----------



## Guest

Regarding "ask's" gay quote above - some snowboarders are way too into fashion and pack mentality, bro, rather than performance and practicality. You can still sit down on the snow with your bros, but you won't be involved in the tedious old-fashioned task of cranking your bindings down while you do it.


----------



## Guest

mmmm ok, let me qualify my post a little. it wasn't from some purist-never-try-anything-new perspective. or from some too-cool-for-skool numpty. it's from experience. I bought a pair of flow and hated them, and ended up selling them after a week and buying a nice pair of P1s. here's why:

1. while everyone was sitting around casually strapping in, chatting, throwing snowballs at each other, whatever, I was standing there waiting for everyone to go, getting impatient cos I was already strapped in. or i'd strap in standing up, and then sit back down again. so it didn't make anything quicker, cos since when do you do shoot off on your own? how quickly do you need to get off a lift? even on a powder day? don't underestimate this - at least if you board with a sociable bunch of people. those extra few seconds mean very little unless you're a loner who loves doing everything right now.
2. you can't strap in when sat down (see point 1) unless you're a contortionist. this often makes life difficult - on steeps; on deeps. you hike through knee deep and pow then try and get in your flows. i tell you, you'll be miles behind your buddies by the time you've sorted that out.
3. getting the hood thing filled up with pow turned into hardpack is a nightmare, having to scrape it all out with your gloves, or your tool. horrible.
4. straps are way more comfortable - in my opinion
5. i ended-up spending so much time fiddling and adjusting all those little ratchets and the torque wire thing, and the forward lean, (see point 4) that in the end straps seemed so much less bother
6. yeah, i admit too, i got tons of grief from my 'mates' too about wearing flows (cos of all the above points - faffing, fiddling, being gay) that combined with the above five points put me off them even more.

the plus sides of flows...

1. errrr you can strap in a tiny bit faster... when you're on a flattish slope... woopdee doo... 

Ask


----------



## Guest

ask said:


> mmmm ok, let me qualify my post a little. it wasn't from some purist-never-try-anything-new perspective. or from some too-cool-for-skool numpty. it's from experience. I bought a pair of flow and hated them, and ended up selling them after a week and buying a nice pair of P1s. here's why:
> 
> 1. while everyone was sitting around casually strapping in, chatting, throwing snowballs at each other, whatever, I was standing there waiting for everyone to go, getting impatient cos I was already strapped in. or i'd strap in standing up, and then sit back down again. so it didn't make anything quicker, cos since when do you do shoot off on your own? how quickly do you need to get off a lift? even on a powder day? don't underestimate this - at least if you board with a sociable bunch of people. those extra few seconds mean very little unless you're a loner who loves doing everything right now.
> 2. you can't strap in when sat down (see point 1) unless you're a contortionist. this often makes life difficult - on steeps; on deeps. you hike through knee deep and pow then try and get in your flows. i tell you, you'll be miles behind your buddies by the time you've sorted that out.
> 3. getting the hood thing filled up with pow turned into hardpack is a nightmare, having to scrape it all out with your gloves, or your tool. horrible.
> 4. straps are way more comfortable - in my opinion
> 5. i ended-up spending so much time fiddling and adjusting all those little ratchets and the torque wire thing, and the forward lean, (see point 4) that in the end straps seemed so much less bother
> 6. yeah, i admit too, i got tons of grief from my 'mates' too about wearing flows (cos of all the above points - faffing, fiddling, being gay) that combined with the above five points put me off them even more.
> 
> the plus sides of flows...
> 
> 1. errrr you can strap in a tiny bit faster... when you're on a flattish slope... woopdee doo...
> 
> Ask


Wow...nice...lol i love the saying at the last part:laugh:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

no comment:laugh:


----------



## EverBorN

You have alot of good points "ask" but your number 1 reason about "talking to your buds while straping in" and whatever has 0% to do with a review on a product :dunno:


----------



## Flick Montana

Ok, I've used them and I have enough of an I.Q. to formulate an actual intelligent, cohesive sentence that describes my feelings about step-ins. They're gay...no wait, that's not what I meant. I honestly didn't care for them. Maybe it was a mental thing. I felt like I wasn't really strapped in. Not to mention my boots weren't stiff enough to make up for the feeling real bindings give me. I felt really loosey goosey going down the slopes. I had a heck of a time on hard turns.

On the positive side, they were very convenient. I could even step right into them off the lift instead of riding with a foot on the stomp pads.

Still, I didn't care for them simply because of the way they performed. I snowboard with my fiance and not a group of friends. She skis so she usually has to wait on me to strap in. It was nice to go right off the lift, but I just didn't have as much fun during the ride.

It's completely personal preference, though. You'll have to try both to really figure it out.


----------



## Guest

don't get the flows unless you're just gonna go cruising. my boyfriend had burton cartels then transferred to flows and after about half the season, (4 months) they became really loose and he was having badddd ankle problemss.


----------



## Guest

I have a pair of Flow bindings but I'm going to switch back this season. Getting in them is awesome - I could start riding down the hill and strap in at the same time but they are pretty difficult to get as tight as I like them. 

I also had to un-do the sock part so I was able to fold down the highback to fit my board into my board bag. This is a royal pain because you have to re-adjust the bindings each time out.

___________________________________________________________

Snowboard Binding Reviews


----------



## killclimbz

I picked up a pair of NXT AT's last season on SAClast season. I decided to put them on my resort setup vs my splitboard. Funny enough I ended up with a Flow Solitude board that I used the bindings with. 

Performance wise. They were just fine. It does take a bit to dial them in. You don't need them as tight as regular straps to get the same performance. Much more comfortable than regular straps when set right. Still, I would get foot pain from time to time. At least they were nice and quick to get out of. 

It is pretty hard to them on sitting down. For sure. If you flip around and put them on while on your knees it was simple.

Deep pow, there are a few slackcountry runs at my resort I frequent. A few times I found the need to take my board off in knee to waste deep snow. Putting them back on was problematic a couple of times. They are hard to put on while on your knees in deep snow, the best solution was to pound out a platform get one on, and pound again to get the other. Straps are not much easier in that situation, but they are easier.

I am thinking about moving the NXT's to my bc set up for this year as I believe I figured out how to use them without causing me a major hassle out there. For switching from split to solid mode and back, every little second saved helps. Especially when you are out with a bunch of AT and Tele skiers.


----------



## EverBorN

"This is what I have heard" I'v pretty much heard about 85-90% of snowboarders bash flow bindings, It seems as if, if you have them you will not be excepted in the snowboarding world. Minus the retarded garbage this is what else I have heard, there uncomfy, they have less control, you can never get them as tight as you want. These arn't just people on this forum or forums, there also from many reviews written on them from pro's who rate products & from user reviews on websites selling flows. Give them a shot, if they work for you go for it, if not buy strap in's :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz

You do realize Flow is the second largest binding manufacturer in the world? Second only to Burton. I believe they are number 1 in Europe.

I agree that people tend to be polarized on Flows. At least in the Colorado scene I don't see it being 85-90% of riders bashing them. Maybe 50%. A lot of Flow's image problems stemmed from durability issues they had in the 90's. The flip lock was constantly breaking on riders. They seem to addressed that problem, so I gave them a try this year. I was pleasantly surprised with them. Mind you I bought a pair of their high end bindings. I have heard their budget bindings are not very good, then again I have never demo'd them either.


----------



## EverBorN

Like I said thats just the image they have & what I keep hearing, not what I think about flows. I just think of them as a product advancing whats already out there, not an image of flows :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Flow bindings are great if its what you're looking for. Saying you saw reviews from "pro" reviewers I have to point out that those people are tards. Seriously 90% of all reviews are pure crap and by people that couldn't tell you any difference in the product at all. The problem with America is that they aren't open to new ideas or smaller companies like Europe is. I'd actually be interested in seeing these reviews or who these "pro's" are. 

There are no control issues with them, comfort is all personal opinion and severly biased its like boots you can't tell someone how its going to feel. Flow puts a lot of R and D into the bindings far more than a lot of other companies.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

I had a pair of flows... hated the damn things, they had a manufacturing defect in the I-lock latch (which Flow never took care of, bah). However, I may have just had a bad model or a bad boot/binding fit. I would give them another shot. They would be good for hiking the same feature over and over again and if you ride alone a lot they do actually save you some time. However if you ride with friends (which most of us do), it doesn't save squat since you have to wait for your friends to strap in anyway.


----------



## Guest

i got next years nxt fx's right now. i like them for just cruising around the resort but in the bc or deep pow i hate them, too hard to get in and out of. i also broke a buckle on a pair of fx a had before, then striped the threaded insert for the heal piece on my new ones. now i will say the first pair i had was a proto type lent to me, so they werent as well put together as the manufactured ones and i also broke it on my split board in ski mode, the inside buckles bashed together a few times and one snaped off. the heal peice problem was probably me over tightening, but i still wasnt impressed. as far as getting in and out quicker then straps....i call bullshit on that, i havent found them any faster. the major benifit i like with flows is there comfy, no presure points, and respond nice they have a lot of adjustabelity.

something else that i like is when i broke the buckle on one i was in the bc, because of the suport in the strap i was able to ride out no problem. if i had the buckle break on strap in bindings it would have been alot harder to ride out.


----------



## landonk5

i would suggest not getting them, just because ive tried a few out,
and their ratings are not far up. its better to have some gear that
takes 30 more seconds to strap in and have better performance than
to have something that doesnt perform well. but thats for me. they 
might work great for you, and save you time.


----------



## Guest

Don't sacrifice stability for convenience. In some cases Flows may be an alright choice but they will limit your ability in other areas. Strap-ins are a more versatile design.


----------



## Guest

I switched from Drakes to Flows about 3 years ago. The reason for switching was NOT in fact the speed of getting in (while we are on the subject I shall note that while the speed of getting in with Flows is faster than straps, the speed of getting out is slightly higher). The reason for switch was the fact that I didn't like how my pressure would change from ride to ride on straps. I'd strap in, ride a few hundred yards, then realize I need more stiffness and add a couple of clicks. I'm sure this happened to everyone who rode straps for any significant period of time. The model I picked was Pro FS. My initial impression was this: very easy to get used to but I couldn't get the stiffness I wanted. With time I realized that A) Flows generally give you more control for less pressurized feel than regular straps, and B) Flows require a LOT of adjustment to get dialed in just right. In other words if you try your buddies Flows it's like you are trying your buddies heat molded boots - not gonna work. Once B) is solved they are very enjoyable. The latest generation (NXT) solved B for most cases I've encountered. 

One other problem I've encountered during use was with my wife's Amp 5's - the lock handle would sometimes go off after the jumps. While this would not open the binding (as you push out the highback it locks it further) it was extremely annoying. Adjustment with a screw driver would solve it but only temporarily. In 2006 they've redesigned all the locks and solved it entirely. 

Bottom line is: it's a matter of preference what you ride - I'm still OK with conventional straps and I like the feel of them. I just prefer Flows for consistency.


----------



## killclimbz

Not at all. My NXT's are actually lighter than my T9's. I would say they are middle of the range weight wise. Comparable to lot's of strap in bindings.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

390's weigh more than the flow NXT AT's.


----------



## Guest

Older flows (like my Pro FS-es) are heavier than regular straps. NXTs and all newer generations are comparable to light straps. Weight never concerned me, but I suppose if every ounce matters..


----------



## boarderaholic

Do these bindings make me look fat??


----------



## PaoloSmythe

flow binders? they suck balls

unless you *want *to look like a retard:cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz

I guess I am a retard then...


----------



## Guest

*from the department of "taking things out of context"*



killclimbz said:


> ..I am a retard...


Hold on to this one paul because you might never get a chance like this ever again.


----------



## killclimbz

Don't make me use the "edit" function...


----------



## PaoloSmythe

heheheee!

it is an interesting confession, seeing as i had merely regarded the superficial appearance of Flow and nothing at all about the actual capacity of thought of their patrons!

copy, paste and save for another day.


----------



## Grimdog

I switched to the Flow NXT AT last winter and they are the most comfortable and responsive binding I have ever used. I had always wanted to try them but shyed away because of how heavy they were. The new generation of Flows are lighter than my Technines so I decided to give them a try when they had them on SAC for cheap. No problems with them so far.


----------



## Guest

Personally I just don't care for the feel of the flow system. Having a good two straps (on the top or at the toe it doesn't matter) is just really nice. Also, for me the flow system just doesn't work as well with some boots compared to others because it doesn't form the same way...Just my $0.02. If you are thinking about buying some just TRY THEM OUT FIRST!!! Then if you decide you like them get them. If not, don't. Nobody here should effect your decision...


----------



## Grimdog

They definitely have a different feel than a strap binding. As far as fit, the more freestyle orientated Flows now have large cutouts on the sides to form to the shape of the boot better. It is a fact that most people have a love/hate relationship with the Flow system.


----------



## Guest

I like em. Throwing my old Pro FS bindings on my old Burton FL for my aspiring snowboarder friends and putting my new NXT AT's on my new board. Only had a season's worth of experience but they held up really well. My friend's been riding Flow's for years now and swears by them. It took me forever to dial in the Pro FS's, but the NXT AT's have ratchets so I'm sure it'll be a lot easier this time around.


----------



## Grimdog

Yes, the new ratches they put on last year are the poop. It makes them alot easier to dial in and fit to your boots.


----------



## lisevolution

I'm considering getting a pair of the NX AT's at some point also as a second set of bindings for when I'm just going cruising or riding with my skier friends who are impatient bastards...I used Flow's AMP 9's from like 4yrs ago and they felt good but were heavy and difficult to really tune to my boot. The NX AT's seem like they are much more adept at adjustment and I love the new I-Strap it feels much better from trying them on in the store


----------



## Guest

lisevolution said:


> I'm considering getting a pair of the NX AT's at some point also as a second set of bindings for when I'm just going cruising or riding with my skier friends who are impatient bastards...I used Flow's AMP 9's from like 4yrs ago and they felt good but were heavy and difficult to really tune to my boot. The NX AT's seem like they are much more adept at adjustment and I love the new I-Strap it feels much better from trying them on in the store


Yeah I hate going with friends like that...but what can ya do? They're friends right? *sigh* lol


----------



## lisevolution

yeah true...in fact most of my friends are skiers, outside of my Girlfriend and some friends that I rarely see, I'm the only snowboarder. Weird but I know I'm having more fun than they are!


----------



## Guest

lisevolution said:


> Weird but I know I'm having more fun than they are!


NO DOUBT!


----------



## Guest

I finally decided to try the flows this year and have to say i'm impressed with them. I picked up some M-11s and spent about 30 minutes or so setting them up, then maybe another 10 minutes later on in the day to get them just right, and had one of the most comfortable days for my feet in my 7 or so years on a board. They dispersed the pressure from the straps evenly across the top of my foot and the control I got from them gave me noticably more control or feel of what my board was doing. (fyi, they replaced a 5 year old pair of K2 V8 bindings) Granted, i've only used them once so far, but so far so good. 

By the way, I'm curious why people are so concerned about what OTHER people think or say about YOUR bindings? If someone told me I was gay because of the brand of my bindings I would laugh in their face... then knock them out


----------



## Guest

I dunno, considering how open snowboarders generally tend to be to new technologies that improve the ride, it's funny how there are so many that hate on the Flow system.


----------



## Mooz

I have a pair of Flow NXT ATs as well and I love these bindings. Exceptionally responsive, very comfortable and easy to get in and out of.


----------



## Guest

I tried out my new NXT AT's this past sunday... honestly, besides the slight weight difference, i kinda prefer my older Pro FS flows.


----------



## Guest

xenster said:


> I dunno, considering how open snowboarders generally tend to be to new technologies that improve the ride, it's funny how there are so many that hate on the Flow system.


Well, they just don't work for everyone. I seriously thought every Flow complaint was caused by bad setup but I had a chance to tailor my trusty Pro FS binders to Paolo at Big White and he still hated my guts (oh and I've played with Flow setup for half a decade). I.e. different folks, that sort of thing. Dig it?


----------



## killclimbz

I demo'd the Flow Team bindings yesterday at Loveland. Out of 6 pairs of bindings I tried these were the best I used. As usual with Flow, they took a bit to adjust properly, but man once dialed in they rocked. Super light and responsive binders. I think I may have to get a pair to put on my bc setup. It would shave almost a full pound off my splitty. That would be huge.


----------



## Guest

too bad the flow teams retail T 500 smackers


----------



## killclimbz

Well I can proform them...


----------



## PaoloSmythe

a pair of Flow binders yesterday:


----------



## killclimbz

^^^Those are sick!!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

oh thank gawd this flipped to a new page!

i realise it is bad form to laff at your own gags, but every time i see that foto, i have to leave the room!

it is library quite here and i have already laffed hard enuff to project snot out me pipes! twice!


----------



## Guest

anthonybsd said:


> Well, they just don't work for everyone. I seriously thought every Flow complaint was caused by bad setup but I had a chance to tailor my trusty Pro FS binders to Paolo at Big White and he still hated my guts (oh and I've played with Flow setup for half a decade). I.e. different folks, that sort of thing. Dig it?


I get that aspect, but whenever you look up reviews on flows you get a good share of trolls sitting the comments sections saying things like "Flows are for gays" etc. I'm not saying that they are for everyone, but it seems like there's a lot of people hating on them without giving them a legitimate chance.


----------



## Mooz

PaoloSmythe said:


> a pair of Flow binders yesterday:



ROFL I'm crying!


----------



## Guest

OMG that's funny! I'm stealing that for my avatar for a while.

<-- Flow NXT PS (PaoloSmythe)


----------



## Grimdog

PaoloSmythe said:


> flow binders? they suck balls
> 
> unless you *want *to look like a retard:cheeky4:


Yeah, I feel the same way about silver R.E.D. Skycap helmets. :laugh: :cheeky4:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

its not silver, its pearlescent!:cheeky4:


----------



## Grimdog

PaoloSmythe said:


> its not silver, its pearlescent!:cheeky4:


I stand corrected      

Go FLOW or go home.


----------



## Guest

I love flow bindings and have used them for five years. Right now I ride a pair of NXT-FS. There a hell of a lot lighter and more responsive than my older pros-frs I had. People dont realise that the ratchets on the newest flows are almost exactly like regular bindings except they lock. The straps get rid of any pressure points (my old burton custom pros made my ankles black and blue) and they make the bindings super responsive. All around a damn good product. 

I saw that a bunch of you are looking at Flows. If any of you decide you want to buy some flow's I would really like your business. I run a small snowboard bindings website that sells only flow bindings right now. Our prices are the lowest allowed by the manufacturer, we have free shipping and no tax.
Additionally if you use the discount code: 
SBFORUMNOV07
you'll get an extra five dollars off.
My site is http://www.justbindings.com

And yes I was riding Flows long before I decided I wanted to get more involved and sell 'em. You guys got any questions on flows I can answer them for you just PM me or e-mail me (as long as it doesn't involve questions about looking gay lol).

Thanks, 
Adam
(owner of http://www.justbindings.com and fellow snowboarder)


----------



## PaoloSmythe

^^^ah nice to see an impartial and thoroughly unbiased POV there. bravo!


----------



## Grimdog

PaoloSmythe said:


> ^^^ah nice to see an impartial and thoroughly unbiased POV there. bravo!



That's funny.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest

yeah yeah... I contacted flow to sell their bindings not the other way around. I liked their product that much. Not to mention they are the number two snowboard binding company in the world. On top of that I have been riding flows for five years. This is my first year selling them. I wouldn't create a business to sell them if I didnt think they were great.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

JustBindings said:


> yeah yeah... they are the number two snowboard binding company in the world......


ahh 'number two', aka second place, aka the first loser! 



> I wouldn't create a business to sell them if I didnt think they were great


well presumably their first loser status was enuff to determine your commitment? 



> This is my first year selling them.


and this would never bias your opinion of them? you are a better man than me!


----------



## Guest

PaoloSmythe said:


> you are a better man than me!


OBVIOUSLY!!!:laugh:


----------



## Guest

I switched to Flows (Pro 11) a couple of seasons ago (from Salomons), and wouldn't go back. They work beautifully with my Salomon F series boots (which I wouldn't go back from either), though I'm not sure they would have worked too well with my previous boots (chunkier Vans).

Definitely worth checking out, but make sure you spend time setting them up; they started to rip-off the back of my boot until I spent more time fine-tuning them.

Disclaimer: I'm not a big powder or park rider, so can't comment on their use in these situations...


----------



## PaoloSmythe

spxdcz said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not a big powder or park rider, so can't comment on their use in these situations...


What else is there? :dunno: 

are you a perpetual _commuter_?


----------



## Guest

What you all need is Rockerback Highbacks. Check out my profile if you wanna see them mounted on Drake F60 bindings. They are the ultimate highback...end of story.


----------



## Guest

Or go to the photos section. Cheers


----------



## Guest

friend of mine bought some NXT's, the white and green ones if you know which model that is, and mid run a piece snapped off. we went back to the place that sold it to us and one of the guys told us that since it was such an extremely cold day the piece got really hard and couldnt take it...idk if thats flow's bad or if its just a bad pair of bindings, but i would never want my bindings to snap on me mid-run.

a little off-topic i heard union bindings are really nice any1 have any personal information on that?


----------



## Grimdog

Flow had a problem last year with the front plastic pod that holds the strap to the base. I was told but the Flow customer service rep that it was on a particular run of production that this was a problem but they were sending out metal replacement pods for free to anyone who wanted them.


----------



## killclimbz

I got those replacements for my NXT's. Worked like a charm, but kind of lame I had to do that. 

Union bindings are very nice and very well made. They have been a favorite of mine at the demo days the last three seasons. Definitely on the short list of bindings I will buy.

And rocker highbacks? WTF???


----------



## Guest

flows have gotten alot better over the last 2 years. the team demanded that they become lighter so they took out the heavy base and cut down on the amount of heavy alloys in the back. now its alot of plastic and an overall lighter binding. also, people complained how customizable you can get them...before it was just put youe boot in a push down until they feel tight enough. now, good flow, like the nxt series, allows you to ratchet at all four ends...so definatly a step forward.

as far as performance, i wound't suggest them over everything, but they arn't terrible. as far as being cool, as #2 pointed out, i guess youll have to decide. i switched from flows a while ago and never will go back...but i don't find them horrid.

flows are conveinent and patented. the closest substitute is the k2 cinch, which is heavy, bulky and almost always never works out. if you want a rear entry binding get an expensive flow.


----------



## Guest

*Try it before you knock it first.....*

I bought a pair of flows back in 2003 before I went into the Navy and only got to ride them once and they were great all around. My brother rode them every year since at Kirkwood Ski Resort, he gets a season pass every year and never had any problems. I just got a pair called the five and they have been nothing but amazing. All that talk of sitting with your buddys throwing snowballs? As far as I am concerned, that is for cabin when we are chilling having a beer, not on the mountain when I'm there to ride but that is only me. A five year old pair is still standing strong and the new ones I have set just right and love them. Once set to how you want them you dont have to tinker with the ratchet anymore to get it back to where it was. That is one part I really like, and when you are on the chair alone I like to strap in before I get to the top and just ride off. I haven't tried it at any large resorts yet but the small hill that I have ridden at in S. Colorado has been pretty chill about it.


----------



## Guest

I'm a girl, intermediate boarder, bought the Flow Amp 5's last year after spending my first two years (but < 30 days on the hill) using 51/50 strap-ins. The strap-ins were cheap hand me downs and I had been curious about the Flow setup for a while. LOVE them. I learned on Burton step-ins (hated them), the strap ins honestly weren't bad. I didn't have a problem, just wanted something new. This year I got new boots and had to make a slight adjustment because the new boot isn't as bulky, but that took 5 minutes. No painful pressure points but tight enought not effect turning/stopping. Easy to get off the lift and go since I usually ride alone. Sometimes the latch to release and get out can be tough to press down but never to a point where it annoys me. I haven't been in any deep powder this year so no comment on that. At the small hills around here no one really seems to care if I lock-in on the chair either, probably won't fly in Colorado or Utah when we head that way, but not a big deal. Just convenient here because I could draw the trails in my sleep and know where I want to go when I leave the chair.


----------



## jmacphee9

just got my flows really to the point of perfection and i love them, i cannot be happier with any pair of bindings then my nxts right now 
not to mention excellent customer service. i got them about 2 months ago, front pods broke which i new was going to happen, called them up and the new metal pods are on there way..


----------



## Guest

GNU just came out with there new Fastec binding that is really cool. It allows you to have the in back speed entry like the Flows, but also strap in if you need to (on pow and steeper slopes). They also appear to be a lot higher quality than the K2 speed entry bindings were.

I would say check those out first (I know I want a pair). They also don't look as "gay" as flows so the retarded kids wont make fun of you.


----------



## Grimdog

PapaWood said:


> GNU just came out with there new Fastec binding that is really cool. It allows you to have the in back speed entry like the Flows, but also strap in if you need to (on pow and steeper slopes). They also appear to be a lot higher quality than the K2 speed entry bindings were.
> 
> I would say check those out first (I know I want a pair). They also don't look as "gay" as flows so the retarded kids wont make fun of you.



I think that tension release lever on the top strap is a good idea. I might hold off buying them until at least next year so GNU can work the bugs out, if any, but being a fan of the FLOW system I think this would appeal to me as well.


----------



## Guest

Why is it that people like to give Flows the title of gay? That is something that I use to say when I was in high school to put something down even though there really wasn't anything "gay" about was I was talking about. I mean a new type of support that covers the top of your boot in a permenent setting to where there is no need ratchet anymore definitely does not come across as "gay" in anyway to me. The kinked rist with a "NO you did'ent" strikes me as gay along with all the other gay cliches. But a quicker method to straping into a pair of bindings is not gay in my opinion. 

I just looked a pair of the GNU Fastec setup and I knew this would happen. There was just no way that Flow could monopolize on a product like this. Now there are other companies coming out with the same product just in a different fashion to get around the Pat. of the flow design, at least that is my opinion. If Flow were so gay why would other companies mimic the concept of sliding in from the back with pre-set form to your boot, and quick lock -in from the back?

I think the ratchet still has its place for many but the design of the Flow is an inventive new way to riding that will earn its name in snowboarding on its own. 

All things in life can be destroyed, I don't see why people make it out like the fact that Flows can brake give them a reason to be downed. I had a nice pair of Burton frestyles that I started riding with my Burton Floater in 2001 and they broke the first season I had them. A cold day at Heavenly ski resort pushing up to the chair and my strap snapped off when it slid against my boot. All bindings can break but for the most part I think Flows are just as durable or if not more durable than the original ratchet.

"emancipate yourselves from mental slavery, none but ourselves can free our minds."Bob Marley


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> I think that tension release lever on the top strap is a good idea. I might hold off buying them until at least next year so GNU can work the bugs out, if any, but being a fan of the FLOW system I think this would appeal to me as well.


I have yet to hear of any bugs with the system. It is nearly identical to there other bindings (all of which are sturdy) only it has the fast entry lock in the back. I would say go for them.


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> Flow had a problem last year with the front plastic pod that holds the strap to the base. I was told but the Flow customer service rep that it was on a particular run of production that this was a problem but they were sending out metal replacement pods for free to anyone who wanted them.


Very true.They have had some QC issues with the fasteners they use to secure the steel cables. The design itself is rugged, but they have obviously takin some short cuts or made some miscalculations in the past. The same can be said for a wide variety of other binding manufacturers using cheap plastics. I certainly don't think they are any less reliable than about 90 percent of the bindings out there. My main gripe with them has always been entry in pow.


----------



## Grimdog

PapaWood said:


> Very true.They have had some QC issues with the fasteners they use to secure the steel cables. The design itself is rugged, but they have obviously takin some short cuts or made some miscalculations in the past. The same can be said for a wide variety of other binding manufacturers using cheap plastics. I certainly don't think they are any less reliable than about 90 percent of the bindings out there. My main gripe with them has always been entry in pow.


That is my #1 beef with my Flows is entry in power. Maybe if I rode powder more I could figure it out but I only get to ride it about once per year.


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> That is my #1 beef with my Flows is entry in power. Maybe if I rode powder more I could figure it out but I only get to ride it about once per year.


For sure. If they improve the top faster system (so you could strap in with normal entry easily) they would be great. I have never experienced them being less responsive or anything like that. I love how they really take the pressure points off your top foot on the lifts. I have however, heard/seen people breaking parts on them but I have seen that with just about every binding out there.

I think my next binder is going to be the GNU Fastec. That way I can have the luxury of fast entry but still pow it up. Plus, GNU/LIB are the shit


----------



## Guest

i have ridden flows for the last 8 years. I like them & just got some of the NXT AT's which are nice, but they do require more effort to ride which can become tiring on long runs. However in So. Cal, where you have to wait 20 mins to go down a 3 min run, getting in & out very frequently since the runs are so short, its nice to have the quick access...

On long runs, it would be nice to conserve some energy with a set of stiff responsive strap ins. I am going to get a set of strap ins for big mountain riding, and use my flows for the small So. Cal. mtns.


----------



## Guest

*Flow M9, 08 model*

Should there be some type of cover over the mounting screw for this binding? I just bought them and noticed that there is nothing that covers the screws.


----------



## EvoKnvl

skifast12 said:


> Should there be some type of cover over the mounting screw for this binding? I just bought them and noticed that there is nothing that covers the screws.


No, the M9's do not come w/ anything that cover up the binding plate... The screws are exposed as is...


----------



## jmacphee9

BurtonAvenger said:


> 390's weigh more than the flow NXT AT's.


i would believe that for sure. my nxts are pretty light i would say.


delirium said:


> i have ridden flows for the last 8 years. I like them & just got some of the NXT AT's which are nice, but they do require more effort to ride which can become tiring on long runs. However in So. Cal, where you have to wait 20 mins to go down a 3 min run, getting in & out very frequently since the runs are so short, its nice to have the quick access...
> 
> On long runs, it would be nice to conserve some energy with a set of stiff responsive strap ins. I am going to get a set of strap ins for big mountain riding, and use my flows for the small So. Cal. mtns.


something is wrong with your nxts then. i have FS's which are less responsive and it isnt tiring at all on any runs..


----------



## Guest

I have 07 Flow Pro FS bindings and honestly I love them, they take about a month to break in and get them dialed in. Im a snowboard instructor at mountain creek and they help alot, especially when paired with a set of boa boots, it allows you to get in and out of your bindings to help the students alot easier. Initially I was quite pissed that they felt loose but then it was like a switch was flipped after a month. They are a breeze to get in and out of, quite responsive, easy to dial in once they are broken in, they have adjustable highbacks, and quite honestly who cares if you are waiting around for your friends to strap in. If your that impatient then you need to chill out.
the disadvantages are minor:
1. heavier than some strap in bindings
2. ice can clog the highback adjustment if your riding all day
3.the paint chipped on the highbacks


----------



## Guest

I found my problem and this may apply to others who do not like the flow bindings. I have Ride Orion boots and have been using Ride EX bindings. I liked the idea of the flow bindings so I bought some Flow "The Five" bindings. I was having problems, the back would catch on the back edge of my boot when I tried to take them off. I read all the setup stuff and adjusted the heck out of them, tired everything.

Well I decided to get a new set of boots. While shopping, I found that there are many different shapes to the heel of the boots. Many like the Ride Orion have a heel that sticks out farther in the back. Others like the Burton Freestyle have a rounded heel and the back of the binding will NEVER catch no matter how far back you shove the boot.

Hope this helps some of you. My oldest son is starting boarding this year, lucky he has the same size feet and inherits the Ride boots and bindings.


----------



## Guest

They are really nice bindings no matter what anybody says. the best way to see if you like them is to see if you can rent a pair and try them. if your into trying new things then definatle give these a try.


----------



## Guest

*Good idea, but ...*

I have a pair of flows, true they are good for getting them on quick and getting more riding done, but I find them a bit tricky to set up, and not as tight fitting compared to normal bindings. Also if you are in Powder and you need to get back into them, trying to clear all that snow out, takes a while! But saying that, they are by no means bad bindings, good idea, just not so good in real. But to conclude - seriously considering going back to more traditional bindings for a tighter fit, easier to set up, and more powder friendly.


----------



## phile00

paulholliday said:


> I have a pair of flows, true they are good for getting them on quick and getting more riding done, but I find them a bit tricky to set up, and not as tight fitting compared to normal bindings. Also if you are in Powder and you need to get back into them, trying to clear all that snow out, takes a while! But saying that, they are by no means bad bindings, good idea, just not so good in real. But to conclude - seriously considering going back to more traditional bindings for a tighter fit, easier to set up, and more powder friendly.


My Flow NXT-ATs fit perfect. Nice and snug. I think the problem is people don't know how to set them up properly. I had trouble with the highback last year because it looked like it wasn't adjustable at all. But there was some hardware you had to remove from the back and it was fully adjustable.

With flows you have to adjust the high back to center your boot on the binding first. Then you need to adjust your forward lean. Then you plop the boot in and attached the strap and adjust the 4 corners. If the strap gets up too high on your boot, you might have to adjust the rachet straps. I dialed mine into perfection.


----------



## Guest

okay, I have a old design from when they first came out, tempted now to go for the newer ones now that I see that they have many of the issues sorted out that I was also having. Plus I like the ratchet stuff they had now. Could you point me towards some more information about the "some hardware you had to remove from the back and it was fully adjustable." Thanks !


----------



## Leo

If you get newer flows, I highly urge you to wait until you can afford a pair of 2010 Special Edition flows. These are denoted by the letters SE. I have the 2010 NXT FSE. These versions of Flows let you strap in like traditional bindings. So that problem in the powder is eliminated. Setting up is super easy now too.


----------



## Guest

dont do it
my brother bought them because they were a good price and he was marketed into buying it buy the guy at the shop
i tried them out
all you get is frustration, these bindings suck ass period


----------



## phile00

dhp1161 said:


> dont do it
> my brother bought them because they were a good price and he was marketed into buying it buy the guy at the shop
> i tried them out
> all you get is frustration, these bindings suck ass period


This is not good advice, at all.


----------



## MunkySpunk

dhp1161 said:


> dont do it
> my brother bought them because they were a good price and he was marketed into buying it buy the guy at the shop
> i tried them out
> all you get is frustration, these bindings suck ass period


What, you're not going to call them 'gay'? You Burton-whoring toddlers are disappointing me. 

Yeah, they suck ass. That must be Scotty Lago's and Antti Autti's assessment too when they repeatedly use the bindings in world-class events.

So, genius of all that is made by Flow, what cheap model did your brother buy? Do you have ANY particulars or anything constructive to add? What model year was it? Which baseplate did the bindings have? Particular style of powerstrap? Was it just general 'frustration' borne out of a refusal to admit anyone in your clinically retarded family is too dumb to dial in a set of Flow bindings or was there anything specific you can name, even at all? Does your brother have trouble tying his shoes? If he's related to you and your post is any measure of your intelligence, that might very well be the problem there.


phile00 said:


> This is not good advice, at all.


Oh, you're classifying it as 'advice'? I wasn't going to be that generous. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

MunkySpunk said:


> What, you're not going to call them 'gay'? You Burton-whoring toddlers are disappointing me.
> 
> Yeah, they suck ass. That must be Scotty Lago's and Antti Autti's assessment too when they repeatedly use the bindings in world-class events.
> 
> So, genius of all that is made by Flow, what cheap model did your brother buy? Do you have ANY particulars or anything constructive to add? What model year was it? Which baseplate did the bindings have? Particular style of powerstrap? Was it just general 'frustration' borne out of a refusal to admit anyone in your clinically retarded family is too dumb to dial in a set of Flow bindings or was there anything specific you can name, even at all? Does your brother have trouble tying his shoes? If he's related to you and your post is any measure of your intelligence, that might very well be the problem there.Oh, you're classifying it as 'advice'? I wasn't going to be that generous. :laugh:


sir, i am sorry if you are on your period, i was simply trying to give my opinion about them, which i think that is what the thread is about.
I am fairly new to the snowboarding scene so i am sorry if i do not know the name and make of every single model in the business.
Also, what are baseplates? (I'm sure instead of helping you will just rage flame me for not knowing this but i dont give a shit.

Now let me try to answer some of your questions. The bindings were red.... lol if that narrows it down, like i said they are my brothers so i dont really know what they are and i dont have them with me. 
Style of powerstrap? What does this mean, again sorry. They look like "step in" when i looked that up.
My brother is fine with his shoes.
Now, problems i had specifically with them. Snow tends to get packed into the fasteners and you cant loosen the bindings after some hard riding because the snow is just packed into there so much. Also, I would expect that i could just unstrap the back, get on the lift, and strap it back on. No, once you get off the lift, the bindings somehow are tightened all the way, idk how lol. So whenever i get off the lift i have to retighten every aspect of it.

Hope that is more information although there are some aspects to your question i did not know munky. I tried to answer in the least insulting way possible. Although you are an asshole I will at least try to learn something from this instead of turning into a stupid flame war. But really... do you have nothing better to do than to insult noobs on this forum. You fit the stereotype that snowboarders are cocky assholes so this is disappointing.

O, and what people say about "sitting with your bros", Ok yeah... but your ass gets wet after a while...


----------



## Leo

DHP, this is exactly what everyone means when they say you shouldn't give advice on these bindings. You have no knowledge of them whatsoever. Even if you did, you only know about them through your brother's experience.

Bottom line, you shouldn't steer people away from equipment that you yourself do not have any experience with. I can't tell someone not to buy a Ferrari because I've never driven one. I've known people who have, but I personally never did.

Every company has bad equipment in their line. You can't knock the entire brand based on a couple of their products.

I hate iPod shuffles and think they are crap, but I still rock my iPhone.

Besides, you are going to hear way more problems about Flows than niche brands like Unions because for every 1 Union user, there are 100 Flow users. Get my drift? :thumbsup:


----------



## MunkySpunk

dhp1161 said:


> sir, i am sorry if you are on your period, i was simply trying to give my opinion about them


Sir, I'm sorry if you don't know how to form an argument, but your opinion totally lacked substance, particulars, and supporting statements.


> Also, what are baseplates? (I'm sure instead of helping you will just rage flame me for not knowing this but i dont give a shit.


Rage flame? Did you get butt-hurt by my last post or something? It's the interwebs. If I knew your tampons were so delicate, I would have put on my kid gloves. :laugh: 

Nah, I don't need to rage flame you and announce that you don't know shit about bindings - your question did that all by itself. :laugh:


> Now let me try to answer some of your questions. The bindings were red.... lol if that narrows it down,


Not really.


> Now, problems i had specifically with them. Snow tends to get packed into the fasteners and you cant loosen the bindings after some hard riding because the snow is just packed into there so much. Also, I would expect that i could just unstrap the back, get on the lift, and strap it back on. No, once you get off the lift, the bindings somehow are tightened all the way, idk how lol. So whenever i get off the lift i have to retighten every aspect of it.


I thought we were talking about your brother. Now magically you've got experience with them too?


> Hope that is more information although there are some aspects to your question i did not know munky. I tried to answer in the least insulting way possible. Although you are an asshole I will at least try to learn something from this instead of turning into a stupid flame war.


Was this part of the least insulting way possible too? :laugh: Yeah, we wouldn't want this to turn into a flame war by calling each other assholes or something. :laugh:


> But really... do you have nothing better to do than to insult noobs on this forum.


But really... do you have nothing better to do than offer bad advice on a topic you know nothing about? People are asking for real constructive criticism from people who actually have experience with these things. You show up and your well-formed argument is "They suck ass period because my brother couldn't get a cheap model of them to work." You give no regard to the fact that your brother tried a cheap model, no regard to the fact that EVERYONE, including Flow supporters say the cheap models suck, no regard to the fact you know so little about bindings you don't even know what a baseplate is, and no regard to the fact that Flow makes some EXTREMELY high end bindings that pros take into world championship events. You know nothing about this topic. Just stick to the bandanna and sticker threads, I'll even admit you're probably an authority on them.


> O, and what people say about "sitting with your bros", Ok yeah... but your ass gets wet after a while...


Tell your bros to use less lube when you're "sitting with them" and your ass won't get so wet.


----------



## CaptT

I actually hate Flow bindings....not for any other reason then I really like straps...I also hate the new toe-caps, but once again personal preference you need to specify that you are making a judgment based on preference not quality......it gets really obnoxious when people spout off about how a product, they know nothing about, is crap.....People come here for knowledge to base their purchases on.....they do not need advice from someone that really has no clue.....Spunk has a low tolerance for bullshit, I think because he works with a bunch of nagging superficial beotches.....but we love him anyway


----------



## Guest

ok mr munky, thanks again for the helpful responses
one of my first ever posts just trying to give any input, i was not aware that i had to go into such detail, so now that i know... i admit my previous post was not really helpful lol
also i guess i was not clear, my brother bought them and owns them, but I USED THEM, thats why i said MY opinion, not my brothers opinion...

the original question was
"Hey guys thinking about getting new flow step in bindings? How do you like them? any positives or negatives? they seem so convenient. thanks. peace."

Now that i thought a little about it, it was some flow nxt bindings. Now...hes asking how I like them? I'm telling HIM how i like them, i dont. I'm just telling the OP what i think about them, no need for you to flame me thanks...

Snow packs in the little fasteners hard so after a couple runs, they get hard to loosen. If that doesnt happen to you munky, that doesnt mean it doesnt happen to everyone lol.
They seem like they will be convenient at first, but they get annoying always having to adjust the tightness.
Munky also mentioned some pros that use them? Since i have only been using the low ends, probably the high ends just like any other brand are good. Just keep in mind that if pros use them, that doesnt mean they are good. Look at plenty of other sports, the players will be decked out in one brand, most of the time not because of personal preference but because of sponsorship.


----------



## Leo

Flow NXTs are high end and they are excellent bindings. I don't understand why you even need to loosen anything? This sounds more like a problem with how you set the bindings up than the actual equipment.

At any rate, you told him that Flows totally suck and to avoid the brand. You are steering someone away from an entire line of bindings just because of one bad experience you had with them. Hell, if I went by that logic, then I will never ride in a pair of Ride bindings or Salomon boots because I had a bad experience with one of their products.

Nobody is saying Flows are perfect. Quite the contrary and unless you have the 2010 SE series of Flows, setting them up is a major pain. As for the snow packing in your bindings, that means you don't have them snug enough. That also means you don't take the time to clear them out after each run. You should be doing that with any binding.

By the way, there are several types of NXT bindings. The red ones are either the 2010 NXT-ATSE or 2009 NXT-FS. I'm sure it is the FS since the 2010 ATSE one gives you the option of strapping in like normal bindings. Other than that, an older red colored Flow will be a pair of the AMPs which imo is crap.


----------



## bryantp

*Flow*

Bindings are very personal. I ride Flows. I don't sit in circles on the hill talking to my friends. I ride. Early lift until it's tracked out.

I ride a bit of deep powder...living in Japan and all. They work in deep powder. 

I recommend them but I understand that everyone won't like them. They do provide support. They do work.

Like is subjective...what's important to you, what kind of boots, what feels good...so my friends ride with lots of different things...including Flow.


----------



## MunkySpunk

dhp1161 said:


> Now that i thought a little about it, it was some flow nxt bindings.


They aren't the low end. If you got talked into the cheap ones, you didn't get the NXT's.


> I'm just telling the OP what i think about them, no need for you to flame me thanks...


That's all well and good, but you still have no idea what you're talking about and you got called on it. I'd make some sort of comment like 'If you can't run with the big dogs, stay off the forum.' or something, but this is a forum, there's no big dogs and there's no running. If you can't handle someone calling you on your bullshit over the internet, you should try and find a 'Emasculated guys with overly delicate sensibilities' support forum or something. :dunno:


> They seem like they will be convenient at first, but they get annoying always having to adjust the tightness.


Then you're not using them right.


> Munky also mentioned some pros that use them?


Just a few of them, don't forget to scroll down: Team


> i have only been using the low ends


Which is it? The NXT's or the low ends?


> Just keep in mind that if pros use them, that doesnt mean they are good.


Good point. I guess Scotty Lago and Antti Autti got where they are because of shitty bindings. I mean, who wants to win, get fame, money, sponsorship deals, merchandising contracts, and be set for life when you can just get shitty bindings for free?


----------



## phile00

> Just keep in mind that if pros use them, that doesnt mean they are good.


*slaps forehead*
These guys are stomping big tricks. Real big tricks. I would assume the product has to be good if they use it, because they're more prone to breaking things.

Munky and Leo pretty much covered what was wrong with your post, but I'm going to be redundant here and say the same thing. Based on your more "in-depth" explanation, you do not know how to set up bindings correctly, at all, and you have no business giving your opinion until you understand exactly what you're doing. It's really as simple as that. I'm not trying to offend you, but you came across as ignorant and judgmental, which I hope you understand is frustrating. Hence why you got flamed.

I suggest before your post your opinion, do you a lot of research, and then test it out by setting up your bindings. Until then, unfortunately, you have zero credibility and you're only serving to misguide people. This is a frustrating problem in the snowboarding community. People take their subjective, uneducated, inexperienced views and turn them into "fact". Sometimes that bullshit opinion sticks and sheeple espouse the view without even having *third-hand* experience with the subject in question. This creates a social stigma attached to bullshit ignorance. Rinse, repeat. That's why people get annoyed with posts like yours. 

As simple as bindings, boots, and a board seems, a proper setup takes research, thought, testing, and execution. And without a good knowledge resource and some objectivity, it's easy to hit a plateau of understanding, and espouse an ignorant viewpoint.


----------



## neednsnow

Good God!!! Ok, a little intraweb advice to all of you who are reading this. Never take advice from a 10 Poster, it is safe to assume noobiness, coupled with the lack of supporting info, most people looking into flows should know to keep moving after reading his post. 

PA dude, welcome to the community! =) Everyone warms-up a little once you've been here a while. Post substance and you'll be loved. Thats being said from a fellow Keystoner (east coast Keystone).

As for Flows. I LOVE EM! The in and out is a cinch. They do require some adjustments from time to time and set-up can be a pain. A suggestion given to me from others in the past is to mark, with paint, on the strap where the appropriate dial-in spot is. Doing this will always give a reference point if the bindings loosen-up (My NXT-ATs will come loose from time to time) or you need to change them to pack em in a board bag. 

I have absolutely no patience for wratchet bindings and I have tried, ohh how I have tried!!! I went from wratchets to clickers (I LOVED the CliCKERS), to Flows, and I have dabbled with wratchets again. Everyone has their thing, but good set-up flows....well they do just that, they FLOW!


----------



## Guest

I have read a few times that people demo'd the flow bindings. Where would I find a place to demo them? I'm kinda new to the sport and I put the straps on so tight that I have broken 2 sets- the second set was supposed to be the high ends, and at $300 I expected a bit more! I just want to try something new!


----------



## Guest

samban67 said:


> I have read a few times that people demo'd the flow bindings. Where would I find a place to demo them? I'm kinda new to the sport and I put the straps on so tight that I have broken 2 sets- the second set was supposed to be the high ends, and at $300 I expected a bit more! I just want to try something new!


Um... first off Whistler has some flow bindings in some of their rentals, not sure which resort though.

You must be doing something terribly wrong if you're going through straps like no tomorrow. If you can break a 300$ pair of binding straps you can break anything, whether it be Flow's or any other binding. My advice to you is either tone down how you snowboard (I don't know if you know the basics of snowboarding or self taught?) or you acknowledge that you are binding strap's worse enemy and just put money aside knowing you're going to break anything you buy.

GL


----------



## phile00

samban67 said:


> I have read a few times that people demo'd the flow bindings. Where would I find a place to demo them? I'm kinda new to the sport and I put the straps on so tight that I have broken 2 sets- the second set was supposed to be the high ends, and at $300 I expected a bit more! I just want to try something new!


If you're tightening them enough to break the straps, IDK how you are even getting circulation to your feet. 

Without more info, I don't want to even begin to speculate what you might be doing wrong.


----------



## WaterPog

just remember, some people can break a bowling ball in a sandbox with their bare hands....

As for the flows, I just got a pair of NXT-FR's and LOVE them after day #2. Day #1 sucked donkey balls however. I realised about half way through the day that I had been using my binding straps to compensate for ill-fitting boots so I had the straps on the flows so tight that getting in and out was a real PITA. During the week I ordered up some boot-fitting goodies and after adding some heel wedges and J-bars I was able to setup the bindings correctly and day #2 was a breeze...


----------



## Nito

neednsnow said:


> As for Flows. I LOVE EM! The in and out is a cinch. They do require some adjustments from time to time and set-up can be a pain. A suggestion given to me from others in the past is to mark, with paint, on the strap where the appropriate dial-in spot is. Doing this will always give a reference point if the bindings loosen-up (My NXT-ATs will come loose from time to time) or you need to change them to pack em in a board bag.


To Neednsnow:

How are you marking the straps? Indelible marker, paint, ... Please be specific, color brand, ...
I run into the same problem whenever I transfer or pack my bindings.

Thanks inadvance Nito


----------



## arsenic0

You know what doesnt loosen over the day?

Step in bindings
Strap in bindings

I rest my case


----------



## Guest

I've never ridden flows, but I had a friend who had some and had a piece that broke, and after months of dealing with incompetence about trying to get a new piece (he was going to fix them himself, 'cause NO ONE fixes them) from the company, he gave up and got new non-flow bindings. This was about 2 years ago, but still. 

So from what I know, they're like apple products, they work great until they break, and then customer service is nowhere to be seen. JMO.


----------



## neednsnow

Nito said:


> To Neednsnow:
> 
> How are you marking the straps? Indelible marker, paint, ... Please be specific, color brand, ...
> I run into the same problem whenever I transfer or pack my bindings.
> 
> Thanks inadvance Nito



Specific color and brand? I use my girl's nail polish (obviously clear won't be worth much). It has stayed on for quite some time.



arsenic0 said:


> You know what doesnt loosen over the day?
> 
> Step in bindings
> Strap in bindings
> 
> I rest my case


Your case is horrible. While I'll accept the case for step-ins (i was a Clicker fan for a YEARS, but I don't know step-ins to be produced anymore), strap-in bindings loosen at the bottom of each run!



dreaday19 said:


> I've never ridden flows, but I had a friend who had some and had a piece that broke, and after months of dealing with incompetence about trying to get a new piece (he was going to fix them himself, 'cause NO ONE fixes them) from the company, he gave up and got new non-flow bindings. This was about 2 years ago, but still.
> 
> So from what I know, they're like apple products, they work great until they break, and then customer service is nowhere to be seen. JMO.


There is a reason hearsay doesn't hold-up in court, it isn't worth shit! I've ridden flows for the past 3 years. I've broken one ratchet and one ladder. I called Flow and they had replacement ratchet to me in 2 days, the ladder was replaced by the ski shop guy who was full-tuning my board. That is direct personal experience, not some fluffy story about a friend. I won't say Flows are for everyone, I am just saying that I can't sit idle while clueless people bash flow.


----------



## Guest

neednsnow said:


> There is a reason hearsay doesn't hold-up in court, it isn't worth shit! I've ridden flows for the past 3 years. I've broken one ratchet and one ladder. I called Flow and they had replacement ratchet to me in 2 days, the ladder was replaced by the ski shop guy who was full-tuning my board. That is direct personal experience, not some fluffy story about a friend. I won't say Flows are for everyone, I am just saying that I can't sit idle while clueless people bash flow.


ok, dude.

nice to know, but mine wasn't a 'fluffy' story from a friend. I was with him (at keystone) when they broke, and he was also a co-worker, so I knew updates of what was going on. Don't really know what's 'fluffy' about that.

notice the JMO. This was my experience, it sounds like you are a spokesperson or something, trying to discredit me. Just trying to give the originator a little background on different experiences. Glad that your experiences have been great. Not all have. Try to be a little nicer, it might get you somewhere.


----------



## neednsnow

dreaday19 said:


> ok, dude.
> 
> nice to know, but mine wasn't a 'fluffy' story from a friend. I was with him (at keystone) when they broke, and he was also a co-worker, so I knew updates of what was going on. Don't really know what's 'fluffy' about that.
> 
> 
> notice the JMO. This was my experience, it sounds like you are a spokesperson or something, trying to discredit me. Just trying to give the originator a little background on different experiences. Glad that your experiences have been great. Not all have. Try to be a little nicer, it might get you somewhere.


Right On. I saw the JMO, but the Opinion wasn't based on personal experience, it was based on a buddy's personal experience. I'm not a spokesperson, I'd just like to hear direct experience. I won't rag on anyone who disliked them first-hand. I won't rag about Ipods because I've never owned one, so I can't give personal experience. Bummer your buddy had something break at Key.


----------



## phile00

neednsnow said:


> Right On. I saw the JMO, but the Opinion wasn't based on personal experience, it was based on a buddy's personal experience. I'm not a spokesperson, I'd just like to hear direct experience. I won't rag on anyone who disliked them first-hand. I won't rag about Ipods because I've never owned one, so I can't give personal experience. Bummer your buddy had something break at Key.


I echoed this elsewhere as well. I feel that if you haven't experienced it yourself, then you shouldn't really comment on it.

However, in the case where there's a product recall or something like that, then anyone should chime in.


----------



## bryantp

*Flow*

There was a free product "enhancement" for NXTs a few years ago. It's on the site.


----------



## Guest

flows are nice.. ive been riding old skool bindings for 16yrs now.. & i jsut picked up a set of K2 cinch's.. they have the drop down back like a flow, but w/ a pivot in the heel to make getting in alil easier.. + the stil have straps incl a toe/cap strap... Feel better then anything ive ever riden..


----------



## SnowCatFast

*Buyer Beware !!!*

A friend of mine, Snow Boarding PRO, was going downhill full speed and his Flow Binding Broke. He ended up on the hospital all busted up. This is no beginner, black belt, champion biker, etc., etc.

Do you think this company will settle. They have dragged it on for YEARS!

His Snow Boarding coaching career is over ... limping 'round in pain 
and no help from the Flow.

They will not take responsibilty !!!!

I wouldn't use something of that company's if it was free along with a big check.

Think about it .... gotta be some better equipment someonewhere on Planet Earth !


----------



## phile00

SnowCatFast said:


> A friend of mine, Snow Boarding PRO, was going downhill full speed and his Flow Binding Broke. He ended up on the hospital all busted up. This is no beginner, black belt, champion biker, etc., etc.
> 
> Do you think this company will settle. They have dragged it on for YEARS!
> 
> His Snow Boarding coaching career is over ... limping 'round in pain
> and no help from the Flow.
> 
> They will not take responsibilty !!!!
> 
> I wouldn't use something of that company's if it was free along with a big check.
> 
> Think about it .... gotta be some better equipment someonewhere on Planet Earth !


This post is retarded. They're the biggest binding company in the world for a reason. Shit happens, but it doesn't speak of their gear on the whole. This is a rare occurrence. I've had Burton straps snap. But I still think they make high quality stuff. Shit happens and it's a dangerous sport.


----------



## AdamWho

I have been using Flow binding for 10 years. I tried the straps at the beginning and didn't like pressure on my feet.

I snowboard with skiers and I don't do any of the park stuff. I don't care about current snowboard fashion. I can even lock into the bindings before I get off the lift and not stop for anyone.

Use what works for you. Stay off the trail while you are screwing around with your bindings.


----------



## Leo

SnowCatFast said:


> A friend of mine, Snow Boarding PRO, was going downhill full speed and his Flow Binding Broke. He ended up on the hospital all busted up. This is no beginner, black belt, champion biker, etc., etc.
> 
> Do you think this company will settle. They have dragged it on for YEARS!
> 
> His Snow Boarding coaching career is over ... limping 'round in pain
> and no help from the Flow.
> 
> They will not take responsibilty !!!!
> 
> I wouldn't use something of that company's if it was free along with a big check.
> 
> Think about it .... gotta be some better equipment someonewhere on Planet Earth !


Exactly 1 post... and it was to bash Flow. Hmmm... so which company do you work for? Union?

If that was a true story, sorry about your friend. However, this is an extreme sport. Extreme accidents happen. Doesn't matter what gear you have. They are all prone to defects or malfunctions.


----------



## phile00

Leo said:


> Exactly 1 post... and it was to bash Flow. Hmmm... so which company do you work for? Union?
> 
> If that was a true story, sorry about your friend. However, this is an extreme sport. Extreme accidents happen. Doesn't matter what gear you have. They are all prone to defects or malfunctions.


I own currently flux, flow, and burton bindings. I've owned two other pair of flows, k2, and burton in the past as well.

The stigma with flow bindings is so absolutely absurd it's shocking to me. It's cool to hate on them apparently. And 95% of the people who hate them have never tried them before of course. My NXT-FSEs are awesome. I'm in so quick it's not even funny and I have plenty of flex for freestyle riding, the comfortability of one strap, and the high-back is still for heel-side carves, but isn't curved too much so it completely makes up for the lack of high back flexion. 

Single post users who troll like this should be banned.


----------



## danm

phile00 said:


> I own currently flux, flow, and burton bindings. I've owned two other pair of flows, k2, and burton in the past as well.
> 
> The stigma with flow bindings is so absolutely absurd it's shocking to me. It's cool to hate on them apparently. And 95% of the people who hate them have never tried them before of course. My NXT-FSEs are awesome. I'm in so quick it's not even funny and I have plenty of flex for freestyle riding, the comfortability of one strap, and the high-back is still for heel-side carves, but isn't curved too much so it completely makes up for the lack of high back flexion.
> 
> Single post users who troll like this should be banned.


QFT! Love my NXT-FSE's on my T.Rice 157 C2.


----------



## phile00

Also, doesn't look like Scott Lago had any problem shredding the half pipe with flow bindings


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

SnowCatFast said:


> A friend of mine, Snow Boarding PRO, was going downhill full speed and his Flow Binding Broke.


More exactly, please. Name what is broke. Hi-back, strap, ratchet? I don't imagine how this binding broke so completely that your friend had his foot released.


----------



## Nefarious

He probably didn't have them tightly mounted. I hope flow never settles. I imagine this is a troll post, but if your friend is holding a company liable for his lifestyle choices, he's got bigger issues than being busted up. Obvious troll snared me again. :laugh:


----------



## onji

I used Flow bindings for a week in Niseko, and I personally think quick-release, bindings are alright. I found the 'mono-strap' (I don't know what they call it), and the highbacks actually quite comfortable once I had everything done nice & tight. It's nice to quickly strap in standing up, if you wanna strap in while sitting: do up the highback and use the ratchets like regular bindings.

Given that, I prefer regular bindings. The main reason that it's pretty tricky putting Flow bindings on/off in deep powder. I've heard people say quick-release bindigs aren't responsive but the pair I had in December were tight, responsive enough, and rather comfy. But not for powder.


----------



## phile00

onji said:


> I used Flow bindings for a week in Niseko, and I personally think quick-release, bindings are alright. I found the 'mono-strap' (I don't know what they call it), and the highbacks actually quite comfortable once I had everything done nice & tight. It's nice to quickly strap in standing up, if you wanna strap in while sitting: do up the highback and use the ratchets like regular bindings.
> 
> Given that, I prefer regular bindings. The main reason that it's pretty tricky putting Flow bindings on/off in deep powder. I've heard people say quick-release bindigs aren't responsive but the pair I had in December were tight, responsive enough, and rather comfy. But not for powder.


You can use flows like regular bindings as well though. You can keep the high back up and just release the ratchets when you're in pow.

And I've never heard people says flows had response (maybe quick release bindings in general, but not flows), but response is one of the strongest suits of their higher end bindings.


----------



## onji

phile00 said:


> You can use flows like regular bindings as well though. You can keep the high back up and just release the ratchets when you're in pow.


Man, that's exactly what I had to do to get out of some slackcountry pow when I went over the handlebars.


----------



## phile00

onji said:


> Man, that's exactly what I had to do to get out of some slackcountry pow when I went over the handlebars.


I've done that a few times. In nice wide open terrain where you don't have to worry about rocks and trees, it's actually pretty fun. I did a front flip by accident one time


----------



## onji

phile00 said:


> I've done that a few times. In nice wide open terrain where you don't have to worry about rocks and trees, it's actually pretty fun. I did a front flip by accident one time


Nice one! You landed it too?


----------



## phile00

onji said:


> Nice one! You landed it too?


Hah! Not quite


----------



## etschmall

If you like the design of the Flows, get the Gnu bindings,I had Flow NXT-FS bindings for awhile them I got gnu streets,I love them so much more than the flows.


----------



## eelpout

thudmeister said:


> I found my problem and this may apply to others who do not like the flow bindings. I have Ride Orion boots and have been using Ride EX bindings. I liked the idea of the flow bindings so I bought some Flow "The Five" bindings. I was having problems, the back would catch on the back edge of my boot when I tried to take them off. I read all the setup stuff and adjusted the heck out of them, tired everything.
> 
> Well I decided to get a new set of boots. While shopping, I found that there are many different shapes to the heel of the boots. Many like the Ride Orion have a heel that sticks out farther in the back. Others like the Burton Freestyle have a rounded heel and the back of the binding will NEVER catch no matter how far back you shove the boot.


I have a little bit of problem with my Van Contra Boa boots and my NXT-AT's catching. I figure I may just get Flow boots next time as they appear to have a more rounded heel. After all, they should just _work_, right?


----------



## eelpout

etschmall said:


> If you like the design of the Flows, get the Gnu bindings,I had Flow NXT-FS bindings for awhile them I got gnu streets,I love them so much more than the flows.


I do find that Backdoor tech of Gnu's very interesting. Seems like they've found a good compromise between Flow style and standard. Maybe I'll check out a pair.


----------



## slyder

eelpout said:


> I have a little bit of problem with my Van Contra Boa boots and my NXT-AT's catching. I figure I may just get Flow boots next time as they appear to have a more rounded heel. After all, they should just _work_, right?


My vans don't fit the best a little heel catch like you said. Just a little more stomp and I didn't notice it anymore. 
New boots for me next season as well. Still a very comfortable boot.

-Slyder


----------



## Whistlin' Kid

etschmall said:


> If you like the design of the Flows, get the Gnu bindings,I had Flow NXT-FS bindings for awhile them I got gnu streets,I love them so much more than the flows.


personally, i like to adjust my flows each time i get up to the mountain. wouldnt the "mini ratchets" (for lack of a better word) on the Gnus be annoying?


----------



## etschmall

Whistlin' Kid said:


> personally, i like to adjust my flows each time i get up to the mountain. wouldnt the "mini ratchets" (for lack of a better word) on the Gnus be annoying?


They are the same for the ankle strap, just the toe strap doesn't have the ratchets on the "Street" model, you just adjust it with the boot in kinda like Flows, but then your set.


----------



## Whistlin' Kid

etschmall said:


> They are the same for the ankle strap, just the toe strap doesn't have the ratchets on the "Street" model, you just adjust it with the boot in kinda like Flows, but then your set.


Cool! I'll take a better look


----------



## EthanCass

eelpout said:


> I do find that Backdoor tech of Gnu's very interesting. Seems like they've found a good compromise between Flow style and standard. Maybe I'll check out a pair.


The back door has easier access on the gnu's no question. That kind of stuff really adds up for me. I want easy in and easy out, cause there is only so many hours those lifts are cycling! Although I read that the new 2012 flow bindings, have improved the action on that back door entrance. I get my flow bindings here and you can see more of the 2012 options there. I am thinking of getting the M11 for this year with the black and blue to go on my ride Flow era 2010 board. Colors match and the back door should be better. If I dont like it - I am going to swich to the gny Choice 2012 bindings... we shall see...


----------



## Phunky

I love my flow bindings, i really enjoy the convenience of just pulling a lever and im in, can still stand around and shoot the shit with my friends


----------



## dreampow

Quick question for all you flow binding users. My friend who started snowboarding last year bought some flow flite 2 bindings and is having trouble.

1) She can't yet balance standing still on the snow so she is struggling to get into the binding.
its near impossible whilst sitting down. I am recommending she find something she can grab hold of so she can strap in while standing up.
Any other advice?

2)Clipping them shut at the back requires quite a bit of strength. She is 61 and by no means a powerhouse although she is not feeble either. I have them in my hand now and it does seem to take more effort than it should to clip it shut on the highback.
Do they just need to be broken in? any other tips?

Last year I lent her my wifes bindings because she was pregnant but hope to get it sorted so she can rock these.
I recommended she get flow because I thought it would be the easiest for her to use.

Any help to increase this ladys enjoyment on the mountain will be much appreciated.
She got basic turns more or less down last season. She should be ripping it up by the end of this one:thumbsup:.


----------



## slyder

dreampow said:


> Quick question for all you flow binding users. My friend who started snowboarding last year bought some flow flite 2 bindings and is having trouble.
> 
> 1) She can't yet balance standing still on the snow so she is struggling to get into the binding.
> its near impossible whilst sitting down. I am recommending she find something she can grab hold of so she can strap in while standing up.
> Any other advice?
> 
> 2)Clipping them shut at the back requires quite a bit of strength. She is 61 and by no means a powerhouse although she is not feeble either. I have them in my hand now and it does seem to take more effort than it should to clip it shut on the highback.
> Do they just need to be broken in? any other tips?



1st: sounds like the power strap is to tight. A very small kick into the strap and my boot is snug and the high back goes up with ease and a snap of the lever. Not much effort.

2nd: is she flat based and the board is sliding away or from under her when she is trying to clip in? Depending on the terrain might be necessary to stand on an edge.

Sounds like they are not set-up correctly. Who did them for her? Her highback may be leaning to far forward causing the cable to be really tight. Or her cable may be set in the forward most position making it to tight again. I would suggest re-adjusting them or having a shop adjust them.

Hope this helped


----------



## dreampow

slyder said:


> 1st: sounds like the power strap is to tight. A very small kick into the strap and my boot is snug and the high back goes up with ease and a snap of the lever. Not much effort.
> 
> 2nd: is she flat based and the board is sliding away or from under her when she is trying to clip in? Depending on the terrain might be necessary to stand on an edge.
> 
> Sounds like they are not set-up correctly. Who did them for her? Her highback may be leaning to far forward causing the cable to be really tight. Or her cable may be set in the forward most position making it to tight again. I would suggest re-adjusting them or having a shop adjust them.
> 
> Hope this helped



My wife set them up. She worked in a ski/snowboard shop for 15 years. I assure you the power strap is on its loosest setting. I am guessing you have a better model which is why its much smoother/ better. 

The highback is straight up no forward lean once locked in place. Its just getting it locked in place that she is struggling with.

She can't stand still on edge yet, shes a beginner who is just able to link a few turns (often still falls). 

I think its just that they need to be broken in to loosen up the locking mechanism. I will try to break them in myself.

Any other tips for her to get into the bindings easily while she can't yet balance still on the board?


----------



## aiidoneus

dreampow said:


> My wife set them up. She worked in a ski/snowboard shop for 15 years. I assure you the power strap is on its loosest setting. I am guessing you have a better model which is why its much smoother/ better.
> 
> The highback is straight up no forward lean once locked in place. Its just getting it locked in place that she is struggling with.
> 
> She can't stand still on edge yet, shes a beginner who is just able to link a few turns (often still falls).
> 
> I think its just that they need to be broken in to loosen up the locking mechanism. I will try to break them in myself.
> 
> Any other tips for her to get into the bindings easily while she can't yet balance still on the board?


I don't want to argue, but I swear every time someone has this problem they say it isn't too tight. But it always ends up being too tight. I even had the same problem with my first Flows. If they are indeed as loose as possible, maybe the binding is too small for the boot size. I do have a fair amount of experience with the line of flows, used the cheapest ones (Trilogy) and the nicer NXT-ATSE's. My girlfriend also has the Muse and a prima-se set.

As I do not have the experience of being older, this may not be great advice. The easiest way to get into flow bindings

1. Facing the hill

2. Kick the board into the hill, so you have a small ledge to stabilize the board

3. Get onto your knees

4. Put your foot into the binding

5. Pull the strap closed

6. Get up and step down with the foot you just strapped in with. This will make sure the heel is not snagged on the bottom of the highback.

Sitting on your bum pulling the highback closed can be hard, not much leverage. If the binding is setup nicely you can easily pull the highback closed while on the lift, standing up, or as you start to ride down a run 

P.S. I think it is awesome she is taking up snowboarding at 61, hope she gets it!


----------



## slyder

I forgot about the kneeling into the hill...Flow has a video showing this if it helps


----------



## Donutz

dreampow said:


> My wife set them up. She worked in a ski/snowboard shop for 15 years. I assure you the power strap is on its loosest setting. I am guessing you have a better model which is why its much smoother/ better.
> 
> The highback is straight up no forward lean once locked in place. Its just getting it locked in place that she is struggling with.


Is it a struggle to close the highback with no boot in the binding? If yes, it's the mechanism. If no, it's too tight. It may be too small of a binding for the boot.


----------



## dreampow

Thanks for all the tips guys,

I will put up a video once she has a little more style in those turns.

when I am holding the binding in my hand without a boot in it its quite stiff to click shut or open again.

She has solomon boots 24cm and the bindings are medium size so no issue there. Did someone say solomons don't fit well with flow bindings?

either way its stiff to close without a boot in it.

I promise you its not the set up. The highback and cable are at their most open position. The highback is straight and the cable will not go any looser.

I am no expert, but I am no moron either and have set up lots of different bindings before. As I said my wife also worked in a board/ski shop for 15 years. Between the two of us I think we have it as it should be.

I opened and closed them like 100 times each last night and they are definitely easier to open and close but still too stiff for a weaker girl/older lady. Its just not a fluid motion and takes a little elbow grease. More than it should IMO. 

I am not having a go at flow bindings at all. A few of my friends have used them for years no complaints.

At this point I have a feeling they are faulty and will take them back to the place she bought them. Still under warranty. 
I will add that all binding makers will have faulty goods on occasion and its not that flow are any worse than other makers.

The other issue of putting them on while sitting down is real and I think flow bindings may not be suited to absolute beginners who are less athletic. 
I suggested sitting facing the mountain already, but unless you have very good abs thats a hard thing to do. 

I am certainly not blaming flow bindings, but perhaps the place where she bought them could have foreseen that for her it would be easier with regular strap on bindings.


----------



## Donutz

I think you're right and they're faulty. I've got 2 pairs of Flows, and neither one is even vaguely close to being hard to close without a boot inserted. That's just messed up.


----------



## vrecksler

How's the heelcup part of the highback?

I know my Team's are a biatch to close when I'm wearing 32 boots; the heelcup area of the Team highback is fairly narrow and my 32's are fairly wide. 

Of course, if you're finding them on the tight side without a boot in there then you might want to look at sending them back and seeing what can be done.

And by the way, that's awesome that she's boarding well into her 60's!! Sometimes I wonder how mobile I'll be at that age and it's encouraging to here stories like this.


----------



## dreampow

She is awesome. She is 61 and until last year she had never skied or boarded.
On top of that she was diagnosed with a form of TB that they cannot treat. She was given a year to live by the crocks.
She decided to just stay active and forget about it, live to the full with however long she has left.

Well 2 years on since she was given 1 year and now they say they can't find the problem bacteria anymore!

guess having fun was the best cure.

here is a vid of her enjoying the summer outdoor fun. Will definitely post up a vid of her boarding this winter.


----------



## aiidoneus

Is it pulling the lever up that is too tight, because of the cable being too short? Or is the last step of clicking it into the high back?

In the second case, the clip will wear a little. In the first case, sounds like that would be a defect.


----------



## Trey T

sounds like a topic similar to " made in china" vs " made in USA"

pretty lame!


----------



## MinturnMadness

I've been riding flow bindings since 2003 when my roomate would stomp his boot in flip up the back and taunt me to hurry up. 
When I bought my first pair, I followed the INSTRUCTIONS to fit them properly and have never had to make an adjustment since. They fit my boots nice and snug I have no foot pain at all and personally love the quick rear entry  . 
When I get off a lift I usually push a few times and flip up the back while riding, sometimes I get caught up and its quite comical but usually have no problem just getting off the lift and riding down where I want to go.
The older versions are entirely rear entry while the newer ones can be ratcheted down for a more traditional entry.
The best way to get in in the deep pow is facing up hill, but then again why would you need to strap in in the deep and steep, get better and don't fall!


----------



## faridk89

gonna keep a very long story short, sold my flow m9's and going back to regular bindings this year... got 2012 rome 390 bouussssee, thought the idea of flows was sweet, but they where never practical, never felt right in them and it wasn't as easy to put on when on top of the mountain as advertised....


----------



## dreampow

Just to update about my friends flows with the catchy release mechanism. 
They acknowledged the problem and took them back. They filed them down or something because the same ones came back. They are a little easier and she should be able to open and close them, still not super smooth IMO.

Either way that still doesn't solve her problem of getting her feet into the bindings while sitting down. I think for unathletic total beginners flows are not the way to go.

A friend of mine is giving her an old pair of ratchet style bindings which will work. So in the end they were a waste of money for her, which could have been avoided if I/she had known how hard they are to get into while sitting down. 

She will be hitting the slopes in a few weeks and I will get a video up of her turns.


----------



## nevrsumrrider

Flow's Blow. at least they did for me. I could never get them to feel tight. always messing with them. And hated them in pow. I could never get them cleaned out enough to get my foot in there. Then being pissed at them, shoved my foot in them with a little snow in there, Hit a harmless tree while riding in jackson and one of my flows literally shattered into no less than 10 pieces. Never touched a pair since. I will say I do have friends that ride them and like them and I don't recall anyone telling them that they are gay for being the first one strapped in at the top of a mountain.


----------



## slyder

dreampow said:


> still doesn't solve her problem of getting her feet into the bindings while sitting down.


I didn't read entire post so....why is she sitting down to put them on???
the whole point is to stand up. Kick in your boot, click lever and go...


----------



## dreampow

slyder said:


> I didn't read entire post so....why is she sitting down to put them on???
> the whole point is to stand up. Kick in your boot, click lever and go...


She is 62 dude and far from athletic, she started boarding last year and can't stand with the board still yet. She has falling leaf and has linked her first turns but just can't stand still on her board, its a gentle slope where we board so she has to stand on edge and starts sliding one way or the other.

Once she gets a bit better she may be able to use them but lets face it most people can't enter their bindings standing up at first.


----------



## bcasey

Hey all.

disclaimers:
-First of all.. I did not read the whole thread so my apologies if this has already been recommended.
-Secondly. I have never rode anything but traditional strap in bindings because I like to crank my bindings down pretty tight

I am on the fence with buying a pair of "easy access" bindings BUT NOT FOR my regular riding. 
What I would like is a binding that I can easily strap in with one hand for kite-boarding. Without having someone with you to help launch your kite (depending on the wind) it can sometimes be difficult to use two hands to strap in after launching your kite. It is doable but I just want to simplify the process. I looked at flows but did not like the one- piece strap for some reason. Seems like if you wanted to strap in to them traditionally.. it would be a pain in the @$$.

K2 makes a traditional strap binding with the same mechanic as flow. This is what I might get for my kite-board and if for some reason I wanted to go snowboard with them and use them as traditional strap bindings.. the option is still there for me.

I haven't bought them yet or know if I actually will but I figured I would share.. Like I said though, I have never tried them so I don't know if they are good or not.
Bindings | K2 Snowboarding 2011-12


----------



## bobthegood

The K2's are a bit more complicated with their mechanics; as the the back opens down, the front part tilts up a bit. The Flows have only one moving hinge. K2's require a down and forward move, and Flows a bit of sideways and in if you angle your back binding. But both binders, when adjusted right, IMO are easily one handed. I'm using my Flows now mainly for short run venues, teaching, when I'm just lazy. I owned a pair of older Cinch binders that weren't as light or techy as the new ones. I have a friend that absolutely swears by the new K2 Cinch's for all purpose shred.


----------



## Beschatten

Flows suck.

You're sacrificing performance for convenience. And they aren't even that convenient. BE A MAN AND JUST BUCKLE UP.


----------



## slyder

dreampow said:


> She is 62 dude and far from athletic, she started boarding last year and can't stand with the board still yet. She has falling leaf and has linked her first turns but just can't stand still on her board, its a gentle slope where we board so she has to stand on edge and starts sliding one way or the other.
> 
> Once she gets a bit better she may be able to use them but lets face it most people can't enter their bindings standing up at first.


The age & non athletic thing I would think would work perfect for flows. The not being able to "not" slide part was not in the description and I can totally see that.

My thought was that it would be easier to kick in and not sit and pull/push herself up from a dead weight on slippery slope not being as flexible or strong. Wasn't trying to be that way as I do remember this post from a while ago.


----------



## Nefarious

Beschatten said:


> Flows suck.
> 
> You're sacrificing performance for convenience. And they aren't even that convenient. BE A MAN AND JUST BUCKLE UP.


Thanks for that cherry of wisdom. It's deep, well thought-out arguments like this one that restore my faith in humanity.


----------



## Donutz

As with most things, it's not black and white. I own Flows and regular bindings on different boards, and I prefer the Flows, but that's mostly personal preference. Here's some observations:

1) Flows are more fiddly to set up -- NOT! I had more trouble setting up my Rome SDS bindings than my Flow NXT-ATs. The proper setup isn't as _obvious_ when you're not used to Flows, but that's about the most you can say. With any binding, once it's set up, it's pretty much a no-brainer.

2) Flows don't give you as much control -- NOT! Sorry, no. Bindings come in a range of suitabilities for different use, and Flows aren't particularly at the top or at the bottom. the characteristics are slightly different, but that's no different than getting used to a new board.

3) Flows are harder to strap in on a slope. Unfortunately true. I find on a slope I have to turn to face uphill. It's not ideal. For those times that I'm hiking up for my laps, I prefer the Romes.

4) Flows are harder to strap in when there's a lot of powder. Also true. You tend to pack the snow forward of your boots and under your boots as you kick in. In those situations, standard bucklers are easier to clear.

5) You can strap into traditional bindings just as fast as someone with Flows. Bullshit. Post a video and I'll reconsider, but until then, bullshit. In the vid I posted in "contour, not great so far", I kicked in while moving away from the lift. Do that.

6) Flows break more. Um, and yet we have a LOT of threads from people who've had toe straps break, highbacks break, etc etc etc on standard bindings. Anyone can have a bad experience with any particular binding, but I don't see any indication of Flows being any worse (or better) than any other.

7) When you're stuck in the deep snow, getting out of Flows is _way_ harder than just unzipping the traditional bindings. Frankly if I was doing back-country, I would NOT use Flows.

Anyway, that's my take on Flows. YMMV, and probably will.


----------



## Beschatten

because its a race to see who straps in first right? 

i didn't knock on their breakage, i'm knocking on the fact that strapping in at most, 10 seconds faster isn't a big deal. 

if thats on your important list, then more cupcakes and power to you. but i wouldn't touch them.


----------



## Nefarious

Why are you even bothering to comment? You don't like them...we get it. There are hundreds who don't, but most of them don't need to be shitbags about it. There are people who come here seriously considering them. Unless you're going to take the time to give them an honest to god review (For Example: Donutz) then move a long. 

Have you owned a pair? Let me guess, a friend did and he cried about them and all your factual evidence is second hand? That kind of useless blathering is what steers people away before they get a chance to consider their options.

Unrelated note: With the 12's, you can strap in traditionally if you want. With that, you can save yourself some trouble in deep pow or on an incline.


----------



## faridk89

Nefarious said:


> Why are you even bothering to comment? You don't like them...we get it. There are hundreds who don't, but most of them don't need to be shitbags about it. There are people who come here seriously considering them. Unless you're going to take the time to give them an honest to god review (For Example: Donutz) then move a long.
> 
> Have you owned a pair? Let me guess, a friend did and he cried about them and all your factual evidence is second hand? That kind of useless blathering is what steers people away before they get a chance to consider their options.
> 
> Unrelated note: With the 12's, you can strap in traditionally if you want. With that, you can save yourself some trouble in deep pow or on an incline.


I agree with you, I don't understand why people bash them and have never tried them...It's as if they're in gr.3 all over again, I personally didn't like my flow m9's but explained why I didn't like them but wouldn't bash anyone who uses them and prefers flows. What difference does it make to you if someone else likes to ride with flow bindings????


----------



## Beschatten

Nefarious said:


> Why are you even bothering to comment? You don't like them...we get it. There are hundreds who don't, but most of them don't need to be shitbags about it. There are people who come here seriously considering them. Unless you're going to take the time to give them an honest to god review (For Example: Donutz) then move a long.
> 
> Have you owned a pair? Let me guess, a friend did and he cried about them and all your factual evidence is second hand? That kind of useless blathering is what steers people away before they get a chance to consider their options.
> 
> Unrelated note: With the 12's, you can strap in traditionally if you want. With that, you can save yourself some trouble in deep pow or on an incline.


why are you dodging my comments? since when was it ever relevant to strap in at lightening fast speeds when were out on the slopes trying to mellow out and enjoy the sport. if its a matter of convenience, buckling two straps in is not difficult. christ. i never knocked on their performance (because as you mentioned, i never tried them) but flows only real "pitch" to them is this step in.

on a more related noted towards flows, let me break down some basic physics for you. in a situation where the rider's force exertion is constant in both situations, one large step-in flow binding requires more force for the same amount of control. or in this case of a constant force exerted on the single large band wrapped up your foot, less control compared to two small straps (a normal binder). why? because the force exerted on the two small straps is more force per unit of measurement. meaning more control. for less force.

i dont need to own a pair to figure that out. neither did my friends. theres a reason why the entire market (aside from flow) uses two straps. now unless flow somehow got around that, i'm going to stick with that. because that's just plain common sense.

edit: i'm not knocking on you, or your preference to flow; i'm knocking on flow.


----------



## armybpc1985

I have a pair of 09/10 Flow NXT-AT's, and my adjuster on the highback stopped working around the middle of last season. I can also tell you that you need to make sure that the binding isn't too big for the boot that you are using because if you use one of the boots like Burton that have the shrinkage tech then you might need to move to a smaller binding. That happened in my case because I wear a size 9 boot which puts me right in the middle of medium and large bindings, and once I picked up my '11 Burton Ion's I started to get some serious foot pains. I was using a 09 158 Flow Strike with those bindings, and once I got to the point where I wanted to do some extreme carving I really had to put a lot of force into my turns, and I weigh 195lbs so I can put a whole lot of muscle into my turns if I really want to. I'm going to try out my '12 Burton Prophecy's this year and see how I like using traditional bindings. I did rent for a couple years, but I don't think my opinion mattered much then because I still considered myself as a noob back then. I'm using a '12 157 T. Rice HP Pro as well so I don't think it would be a completely fair assessment unless I put the new bindings on my old board. I might try out my old board with the new bindings one day this year so that I can give everyone an accurate review of whether I think one is better than the other. 

Overall: My Flow's were great for getting me from being a beginner rider to an advanced level. I've used them in trees, steeps, moggles, deep pow, groomers, jumps, and damn near everything in between without any real issues (except for rails, boxes, and pipe just because I don't ride that type of stuff yet). I think that they would make a great binding for someone as long as you have a boot that fits them properly. I would still be using Flow's, but I wanted to try something new that's why I decided to buy some Burton's this go around.


----------



## slyder

Beschatten said:


> if its a matter of convenience, buckling two straps in is not difficult. christ.
> 
> let me break down some basic physics for you. in a situation where the rider's force exertion is constant in both situations, one large step-in flow binding requires more force for the same amount of control. or in this case of a constant force exerted on the single large band wrapped up your foot, less control compared to two small straps (a normal binder). why? because the force exerted on the two small straps is more force per unit of measurement. meaning more control. for less force.
> 
> i dont need to own a pair to figure that out. neither did my friends. theres a reason why the entire market (aside from flow) uses two straps.


some of your arguments are just silly.

Yes they were designed for convenience and marketed to riders that way. One lever is easier than 2 buckles. Not all riders ride to "mellow out"

the force from either strap is to hold you boot to your board. With tre pressure from either strap a little less and you will get some looseness any more and you will just compress the outer shell of your boot. That will not translate into the force exerted. 
If I strap in tighter my body still needs to generate the edge pressure for control not 
"more control. for less force." I don't even get that :laugh:

Just because eveyone doesn't use this design doesn mean its bad "theres a reason why the entire market (aside from flow) uses two straps." the industry has seen tons of re-designs along the way in all aspects of boarding good and bad.

I just don't get your arguements :dunno:


----------



## bobthegood

To our Friend Beschatten, who said: 
"i dont need to own a pair to figure that out. neither did my friends. theres a reason why the entire market (aside from flow) uses two straps." 
I agree, it's called a patent.


----------



## Nefarious

He claims the physics prevent proper control, yet guys like Scotty Lago can shred righteously without a problem. If the physics were so dynamically different, they'd choose another binding. 

Also, apparently I need to "mellow out" because I have bad knees and it's much easier for me to not have to sit down and stand up 40 extra times a day. And for the record, I'm quite mellow and I do take my time on the mountain. I'm not making speed of entry a "must have" feature of Flow's. Yeah, it's convenient, but there are other great factors. 

And finally, your grasp of "common sense" and "basic physics" are questionable at best. You have yet to show me sound reason to back up your arguments. And yes, I read your gibberish about "force per unit of measure"...but until I see some documentation or statistics to back it up, it's simple hogwash. I could proceed to try and explain the power triangle and how the highback is actually hooked to the center of the baseplate to account for the difference in fit that Flow's afford. I have a feeling it would be time wasted, as you have yet to see and/or understand simple logic and things like preference. 


Keep coming back for more. This is cheaper than movie tickets.


----------



## dreampow

Like most things its personal preference.
Some people love flows some don't. 
Either way they are not "worse" or "better", they just are what they are. 

You don't like them? Don't ride em. You like em, ride em.

This whole argument has been repeated on this thread several times over. lets move on. 

I personally would say they might not be the best for a total beginner who is not very sporty to start with because they are not easy to get into until you can stand with some stability on your edge.
Other than that In see people shred perfectly well in flows and other bindings.

As with boards the rider is far far more important than the gear.


----------



## Beschatten

Nefarious said:


> He claims the physics prevent proper control, yet guys like Scotty Lago can shred righteously without a problem. If the physics were so dynamically different, they'd choose another binding.
> 
> Also, apparently I need to "mellow out" because I have bad knees and it's much easier for me to not have to sit down and stand up 40 extra times a day. And for the record, I'm quite mellow and I do take my time on the mountain. I'm not making speed of entry a "must have" feature of Flow's. Yeah, it's convenient, but there are other great factors.
> 
> And finally, your grasp of "common sense" and "basic physics" are questionable at best. You have yet to show me sound reason to back up your arguments. And yes, I read your gibberish about "force per unit of measure"...but until I see some documentation or statistics to back it up, it's simple hogwash. I could proceed to try and explain the power triangle and how the highback is actually hooked to the center of the baseplate to account for the difference in fit that Flow's afford. I have a feeling it would be time wasted, as you have yet to see and/or understand simple logic and things like preference.
> 
> 
> Keep coming back for more. This is cheaper than movie tickets.


Scotty Lago is an world class athlete. He could do the same shit on any bindings. The same way Jordan could play ball with running shoes. Jesus Christ he's sponsored by them. It's marketing. I could shred the same on rentals as I do on my current gear. My shit just makes it easier.

Documentation? Open up your son's physics book. I didn't say less control, I said more force is required because there is more strap. Try and push a refrigerator by applying your body weight against the entire surface area. It probably won't budge. Or if it does, you'll apply a lot more force. Now try pushing it by the corner. Chances are it will fucking move. With less force. Derp derp, it's called pressure points and they are more precise.

And on the note of hogwash, I could just easily dispute anything you claimed that attributes flows as great bindings the same. There's no documentation. An opinion is not scientific. Your word of them being great bindings is no more validated then me saying they are too expensive for what they offer. Because there is no "documentation" behind it.

If you want to drop 289 dollars for Lago's NXT-AT or whatever the fuck it's called go ahead. In that price point you could get much better shit. In the 150-200$ pricepoint range, Flows just don't cut it. 

The same way Leo didn't like Unions and came to the conclusion that for the money, Union just isn't worth it. I'm dishing the same shit. I could do this all day cupcake. 



> Keep coming back for more. This is cheaper than movie tickets.


I agree. It's like railing a floppy vagina. Except with your cheesy grin, I lose any and all forms of arousal. Like I mentioned before, I wasn't knocking on your fucking preference. But since you're so eager to keep this up, lets go.


----------



## ttchad

I just bought a pair of Flow's! The heel of my Salomon dialogue boots won't clear where the hi-back bolts to the base. I guess I will stick with my 5 year old Targas. They have always rocked and are being pulled out of retirement again!


----------



## cobia5

I love the Flow NXT, had them for three years & prefer them over any other binding. I am an intermediate rider.


----------



## Nivek

Beschatten said:


> why are you dodging my comments? since when was it ever relevant to strap in at lightening fast speeds when were out on the slopes trying to mellow out and enjoy the sport. if its a matter of convenience, buckling two straps in is not difficult. christ. i never knocked on their performance (because as you mentioned, i never tried them) but flows only real "pitch" to them is this step in.
> 
> on a more related noted towards flows, let me break down some basic physics for you. in a situation where the rider's force exertion is constant in both situations, one large step-in flow binding requires more force for the same amount of control. or in this case of a constant force exerted on the single large band wrapped up your foot, less control compared to two small straps (a normal binder). why? because the force exerted on the two small straps is more force per unit of measurement. meaning more control. for less force.
> 
> i dont need to own a pair to figure that out. neither did my friends. theres a reason why the entire market (aside from flow) uses two straps. now unless flow somehow got around that, i'm going to stick with that. because that's just plain common sense.
> 
> edit: i'm not knocking on you, or your preference to flow; i'm knocking on flow.


You just took statics huh? Here's some more KNOWLEDGE for you to break down. Look at the cable triangle, wierd huh. Force DIRECTLY from the TOP of the highback is redirected through a braided steel cable into the middle of the baseframe. Oh noooo, more performance than pushing through a plastic highback down to a heelcup then through the frame as with traditional bindings.

Straps? I own Flow and Burton. Despite the terms we often use to describe the strap, its not bigger. Very similar surface area. The comfort advantage is the way the I-strap interacts with your boot. 

Oh and your analogy is flawed. Yes its harder to move a fridge that way, but with full contact what's eaiser to pull on? A thicker rope or a thin cable? Oh wait, neither. But one if for sure more comfortable. I studied physics in college, major in fact. Nice try.

Now, all the "theory" aside, a properly set up Flow IS quicker edge to edge than traditional bindings. The cable triangle works.


----------



## nevrsumrrider

Nivek said:


> Now, all the "theory" aside, a properly set up Flow IS quicker edge to edge than traditional bindings. The cable triangle works.


Not quicker when they lay shattered in the Jackson hole trees somewhere. Flows are cheap pieces of garbage.


----------



## Beschatten

nah, i went comp sci. as my major.

bought nxt-at flows off craigslist for 120 bucks. shit was responsive but the dampening sucked. felt cheap.
i'll stick to other binders.


----------



## dreampow

nevrsumrrider said:


> Not quicker when they lay shattered in the Jackson hole trees somewhere. Flows are cheap pieces of garbage.


Dude, I am no flow fan but this kind of comment means exactly nothing about flows.
All is says is you had 1 pair that you broke or maybe they were defective which is possible with every single brand.


----------



## Beschatten

dreampow said:


> Dude, I am no flow fan but this kind of comment means exactly nothing about flows.
> All is says is you had 1 pair that you broke or maybe they were defective which is possible with every single brand.


most binders are made in china. even i agree with this shit.


----------



## nevrsumrrider

dreampow said:


> Dude, I am no flow fan but this kind of comment means exactly nothing about flows.
> All is says is you had 1 pair that you broke or maybe they were defective which is possible with every single brand.


Well, it does to me, I have owned around 15 different pairs of bindings. And before that about 7 sets of ski bindings, and I have never had a pair shatter into 100 pieces. I have broken straps, lost screws or had a crack here and there, but my flows blew up into a bunch of pieces. And the real shitter is that flow wouldn't remedy the problem unless i returned all the pieces to them so they could be sure that they actually broke in "warranty circumstances". I grabbed as many pieces as I could just because that is what anyone would do, but that wasn't good enough. I told them they are welcome to dig through the 20" of powder in the middle of the trees if they want. So yeah, Flows suck, their customer service sucks. I spent a ton of money on these supposed great bindings and they broke in the first few days. I don't care what you buy, if it breaks in the first week and the company doesn't hook you up with a new one, your not going to think they make good stuff. Does this comment suffice for you?


----------



## UMassMike

nevrsumrrider said:


> Well, it does to me, I have owned around 15 different pairs of bindings. And before that about 7 sets of ski bindings, and I have never had a pair shatter into 100 pieces. I have broken straps, lost screws or had a crack here and there, but my flows blew up into a bunch of pieces. And the real shitter is that flow wouldn't remedy the problem unless i returned all the pieces to them so they could be sure that they actually broke in "warranty circumstances". I grabbed as many pieces as I could just because that is what anyone would do, but that wasn't good enough. I told them they are welcome to dig through the 20" of powder in the middle of the trees if they want. So yeah, Flows suck, their customer service sucks. I spent a ton of money on these supposed great bindings and they broke in the first few days. I don't care what you buy, if it breaks in the first week and the company doesn't hook you up with a new one, your not going to think they make good stuff. Does this comment suffice for you?


I've Had Flow NXT-ATs for 3 seasons, and they're a model from 4 seasons ago. Mine have never failed me. The only thing that's happened is a strap broke.


----------



## Nefarious

nevrsumrrider said:


> Well, it does to me, I have owned around 15 different pairs of bindings. And before that about 7 sets of ski bindings, and I have never had a pair shatter into 100 pieces. I have broken straps, lost screws or had a crack here and there, but my flows blew up into a bunch of pieces. And the real shitter is that flow wouldn't remedy the problem unless i returned all the pieces to them so they could be sure that they actually broke in "warranty circumstances". I grabbed as many pieces as I could just because that is what anyone would do, but that wasn't good enough. I told them they are welcome to dig through the 20" of powder in the middle of the trees if they want. So yeah, Flows suck, their customer service sucks. I spent a ton of money on these supposed great bindings and they broke in the first few days. I don't care what you buy, if it breaks in the first week and the company doesn't hook you up with a new one, your not going to think they make good stuff. Does this comment suffice for you?


100 pieces? Really? If you managed to break them so thoroughly, your snowboarding career would be over. Your leg/ankle would be shattered "in to a 100 pieces". 

If I had to take a stab at it, I'd guess you didn't set them up correctly and pressure caused them to weaken. They broke and you left the pieces because you were pissed and had to walk down the hill. When you found out Flow wouldn't warranty them without the broken parts, you cried and fabricated a convenient story.

I have no doubt that every company has manufacturer defects, but claiming a binding can break into 100 pieces is asinine. And if you're exaggerating details, you have no business sharing your story to begin with.


----------



## slyder

nevrsumrrider said:


> the real shitter is that flow wouldn't remedy the problem unless i returned all the pieces to them so they could be sure that they actually broke in "warranty circumstances". I grabbed as many pieces as I could just because that is what anyone would do, but that wasn't good enough. I told them they are welcome to dig through the 20" of powder in the middle of the trees if they want.


So this.
You were riding in the trees
Bindings mysteriously shattered
one binding broke??? both bindings broke
they both shattered at the same time in the same manner
Where are the pics ??? I know if any of my bindings did this I'd have a pic even if it was from a time before digital cameras

I CALL BS this story just doesn't sound legit. With all the Flow's out there you are the only one to tell a story like this


----------



## Nivek

nevrsumrrider said:


> Not quicker when they lay shattered in the Jackson hole trees somewhere. Flows are cheap pieces of garbage.


Oh is that why my Quattros are nearly good as new after 30 days of park riding? Oh nos you broke your bindings. It must be there fault. Cause bindings don't ever brake.


----------



## cobia5

I have enjoyed the Flow NXT better than any bindings I have tried before. Love/hate your call, but I love them. Intermediate rider, Flows are great. If you do not like, why post? Just sayin... them improve my skills. Thanks for the input.


----------



## nevrsumrrider

cobia5 said:


> I have enjoyed the Flow NXT better than any bindings I have tried before. Love/hate your call, but I love them. Intermediate rider, Flows are great. If you do not like, why post? Just sayin... them improve my skills. Thanks for the input.



I posted because I have an opinion. I am sorry that my opinion does not match up with the flow lovers on this site. 2 guys I ride with on a regular basis ride with flows and love them. I had a bad experience with them, and most frustrating with the customer service. Maybe not 100 pieces, but I would say around 25. The entire heel plate shattered. Maybe they were defective, maybe I set them up wrong, not sure. Never owned a binding that shatters if you don't set them up correctly. It didn't bother me that they, broke, nor did I cry about it in the woods, nor did I walk down. The front of the binding was still there so I rode down. I mostly wanted to share the story because I was extremely disappointed in their customer service. Never paid hundreds of dollars for something, had it shatter for what I thought was normal usage, then not get them replaced. I prefer simplicity, and they seem a bit gimmicky to me. I am not a hater, I have no problem with people riding flows, they just didn't work for me.


----------



## slyder

Neversumrrider the above was a much better opinion stated but you still forgot why they broke on page 15.


nevrsumrrider said:


> Hit a harmless tree while riding in jackson and one of my flows literally shattered into no less than 10 pieces.


The story changes a little each time you post.

You crashed into a tree, and yes they can be intimidating to set up. But there are tons of videos, instructions and tips from fellow members. Fact as you stated in your post you hit a tree, maybe not as harmless as you thought. 

That is fine, not everyone likes them, not everyone is happy with the 390 boss'es either or any other binding. Again hitting something doesn't mean they "blow" as you stated. 
Yes they aren't for everyone, there are pro's/con's to every product in life. A well stated case will help each member make an informed decision.

I truly enjoy mine for the speed and my customer service was super. Just my experience, so now someone can read both our opinions and make an informed choice on what is best for them. That is all we can do to help.


----------



## slyder

Dreampow, Did you friend ever get back out this year and enjoy her riding. The reason for this long thread anyway.


----------



## Roxy

*Cr*p sayings.*

You don't know how flow bindings ride until you TRY THEM OUT!

and it's for the best that you do NOT listen to all the crap what people tell you on this forum.

I mean:

1. how can you look gay in flow bindings? THEY ARE JUST BINDINGS.
people can not tell your sexuality by it. so looking gay in flows is [BULLSHIT]
2. second of all, the sitting down/strapping in part is just how you experience it. if you get tired by sitting down and getting up all the time (at the park), get flows!
3. If you want your day spending on your snowboard (in the park), instead of on your butt, GET FLOWS!
4. If you think it's a pain to get in your flows at a powderterrain, STRAP IN instead of SLIDE IN. this is possible with flow bindings.
5. The performance thing is just how you experience it.
6. and the tightness of your binding around your shoe is just how you set your foot strap.

I think Flow Bindings are perfect for riding park. because you have to get in and out all of the time.
I think strap bindings are perfect for mountain terrain, because you strap in and half an hour later, you strap out.

And for the flow haters who think they look GAY in flows. Don't buy them! because you will look like you will fall in love with men! (or for the ladies, women!)

Thankyou for your time.:thumbsup:


----------



## zed

Step in bindings were the first ones I had. Great for convenience when getting of the lifts, but they can be a pain in the vagina when they get snow/ice in them and it becomes virtually impossible to click in. You have to keep getting your screwdriver out to clear the ice. That was a few years ago, not sure if the design has changed now? I also prefer to have a little bit of movement and freedom with my feet


----------



## slyder

zed said:


> Step in bindings were the first ones I had. Great for convenience when getting of the lifts, but they can be a pain in the vagina when they get snow/ice in them and it becomes virtually impossible to click in. You have to keep getting your screwdriver out to clear the ice. That was a few years ago, not sure if the design has changed now? I also prefer to have a little bit of movement and freedom with my feet


Zed are you talking about the bindings that lock onto your boot via a bar or locking mechanisim on the boot and binding??? If so that is not what the Flows are now or for many many years. :dunno:


----------



## zed

slyder said:


> Zed are you talking about the bindings that lock onto your boot via a bar or locking mechanisim on the boot and binding??? If so that is not what the Flows are now or for many many years. :dunno:


yeah ha ha It was a few years back when I had those! I didn't realised they weren't being used anymore


----------



## slyder

zed said:


> yeah ha ha It was a few years back when I had those! I didn't realised they weren't being used anymore


they aren't, the Flows in this thread are nothing like those. 

These are mine love em :yahoo:


----------



## davidj

slyder said:


> ...
> Yes they aren't for everyone, there are pro's/con's to every product in life. A well stated case will help each member make an informed decision.


Advancing intermediate here. FWIW, bought some Ride EXs and Flow the Fives at the same time coupla seasons ago. Took me a day or two to dial the Flows in. Once I got used to the Flows, I tried riding the Flows and EXs back to back (same board) a day at a time to see if I could tell the difference. Couldn't. Sold my EXs. All I have now is two pairs of Flows for my quiver.

Haven't been stuck in deep powder (yet) where I can see the Flows becoming a liability. Will get me a pair of two-strappers when I find myself in those conditions on a regular basis. Untill then, no wet butt, ride off with my skier buddies... :yahoo:



slyder said:


> ...
> I truly enjoy mine for the speed and my customer service was super. Just my experience, so now someone can read both our opinions and make an informed choice on what is best for them. That is all we can do to help.


Yup, like their customer service but like the reliability of the bindings better :thumbsup::thumbsup:. Haven't had a problem except for stripping screw heads and such (user error). Even then, Flow was quick to send me replacement screws.


----------



## slyder

davidj said:


> Haven't been stuck in deep powder (yet) where I can see the Flows becoming a liability. Will get me a pair of two-strappers when I find myself in those conditions on a regular basis. Untill then, no wet butt, ride off with my skier buddies... :yahoo:


Nor have I, my 1st pair had the power strap and to undo the ratchets is no more difficult than a pair of traditional bindings. The new design is even easier. 

I'm like you, love 'em and not looking back :yahoo:


----------



## Anaru

slyder said:


> they aren't, the Flows in this thread are nothing like those.
> 
> These are mine love em :yahoo:


I have the m11 and just bought these. I hope that they turn up with in 2 weeks before I hit the mountain!!! Can't wait!


----------



## nashman

ttchad said:


> I just bought a pair of Flow's! The heel of my Salomon dialogue boots won't clear where the hi-back bolts to the base. I guess I will stick with my 5 year old Targas. They have always rocked and are being pulled out of retirement again!


oh no i was about to buy Flows and i ride dialogue also what model did u get?


----------



## KellionBane

The only thing I don't like about flow bindings, is how they come assembled and everything is locked in place with locktite. Which makes it a total bitch to take it apart, and then put all the pieces back in the way you need it to be. 

Also the buckles' lock switches tend to pop open on the NX2-ATs.


----------



## PowderManDan

Hi Guys,

How have your Flow bindings turned out?

How are the 2014 models?

Would you still rate them as a top binding or have you found a competitor brand make some thing better?


----------



## PalmerFreak

I bought some 13/14 NX2-RS bindings and they've been fine so far. I've never owned strap bindings (started with the old Burton SI system) so I don't have anything current to compare Flow's to - but they work well for me.


----------



## PowderManDan

PalmerFreak said:


> I bought some 13/14 NX2-RS bindings and they've been fine so far. I've never owned strap bindings (started with the old Burton SI system) so I don't have anything current to compare Flow's to - but they work well for me.


Nice !

I think I'm looking at the Flow Fuse AT because their slightly softer than the aluminium ones. When I get better I'll then got to the aluminium frame ones.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bud

*review*

Got the Flow NXt-AT. Rode all winter on a Never Summer Summit. Mostly trees, off piste mixed with blue/blacks toward the bottom. Love the bindings - easy in/out and very solid response. I'm riding mostly black/double black and these bindings are up to the task of steep, deep or bumps. 

Only three comments:
- Just got flow boots because my old Burtons were not matched to the higher back pressure on the flow bindings. The bindings were pushing my ankle forward and pressuring my toes. Note that my burtons were 8 seasons old with 20+ days every season (at least).
- On steep terrain, you will need to put the bindings on toe side as the heal side will be limited by the mountain. 
- I do NOT ride terrain parks… at all. so no comment for that use.

Very happy with these all mountain bindings.


----------



## jwelsh83

Pretty happy with my Flow NX2 RS's! My only complaint is that they are a pretty pain in the arse setting up. And by setting up, I mean the screws come from the factory loctited! I'm a first time Flow rider and initially bought the NX2 SE's. During my set up, ended up stripping the screw head of one of the screws to extend the heelcup. Ended up having to cut the screw and boogered up the chassis pretty bad in the process. Flow was so helpful and sent me replacement parts ASAP. So after finally getting them dialed in and riding them I didn't like the hybrid set up and toe cap. Said screw it and returned them for the RS's. The stiffness of the RS turns on a dime and pairs well with my Custom X.


----------



## jwelsh83

As far as issues with being in powder. A non issue with me and it's like any other binding. Tradition or rear entry you're cleaning the snow out of the footbed regardless prior to strapping in. No disclaimer on the box that says *Not effective in pow*


----------



## Sloop Camotop

I am a huge fan of my NX2-AT's with the power strap (the non-toe strap) - I really didn't need to set them up much, and they are comfortable, super easy to get into, and supportive. I mostly ride steep powder when I can find it on trips west, or fast groomers in the east. The speed of entry is awesome, but none of my friends have them, so I end up waiting anyway. I am winning converts though as they realize how antiquated their set-up functions relative to mine. :eusa_clap: 

The releases on the buckles do occasionally open (but not the buckles themselves), and I can't figure out how, but it doesn't seem to affect anything. I just got a new A Frame and will be adding the '15 NX2 GT's with the hybrid strap now that it appears they got the toe drop worked out.


----------



## jwelsh83

Sloop Camotop said:


> I just got a new A Frame and will be adding the '15 NX2 GT's with the hybrid strap now that it appears they got the toe drop worked out.


Let us know how you like the '15 hybrid strap when they come out. I wasn't impressed with the current style, so I'm looking forward to hearing the reviews before I look into the '15 hybrids.


----------



## PowderManDan

Hi Guys,

Brilliant info thank you.

Isn't the only difference between the Flow AT's and the NX2-AT's that that AT's are a little softer?


----------



## tannersdad

slyder said:


> they aren't, the Flows in this thread are nothing like those.
> 
> These are mine love em :yahoo:



I bought a pair of these this year as well. It took a few runs to get them dialed in, but I love the performance. The only other bindings I have owned were the Flow Flite 2, which I could never get tight enough. I'm an old man with a gut, so for me it is much easier than sitting down every time. I can be ready to ride faster than my 3 boys, which means I can get a head start on them!


----------



## t21

PowderManDan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Brilliant info thank you.
> 
> Isn't the only difference between the Flow AT's and the NX2-AT's that that AT's are a little softer?


If you meant the FUSE AT and the NX2-AT is correct. The NX2 has a aluminum base plate and the FUSE is glass filled nylon molded baseplate. The Fuse is lighter but still very responsive.


----------



## PowderManDan

I bought FLOW FUSE AT and absolutely love them.

Fast, easy either via binding entry when in powder or via rear entry all other times.

Brilliantly responsive, I love the way you can pull the uni strap in one go over your toes before locking in and the pressure is even all over my foot.

Brilliant bindings.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SnowMoose

Hi Guys,

I got a pair of flow NX2 - GT's for christmas and as I'm looking at a melted whistler in 30 degree temperature I thought I'd give a brief synopsis:

Board: Bataleon Jam 162 cms

I like them! They are much better than the rear entry bindings from 'the other company' that I tried for a season.

The heel lays back flat so plenty of room to get in to. I can see why people migrate to flow boots....as the back set up is a little narrow.

Once dialed in (and I'm no expert so it takes awhile) they felt very good. 

Things to look out for:

1) The mesh that you slide the top strap into is weak. Flow should go back to the solid version of this sleeve. The straps wants to stick up and when you tighten the strap, it catches on the little holes in the mesh and will tear it. A solid sleeve would help bend the strap around.

2)You screw the footbase onto the bottom part of the binding. This means 1 extra thing to do if you want to change stance angles. Also - the screw is going through plastic and it's not a wide piece of plastic and it doesn't take much to break it. - I broke mine the very first time I tightened it.

3) Whilst the highback folds down flat.....don't forget you then have to bend down to lift it into position! It isn't a problem for you fit guys riding duck stance but for us *ahem* with a bit of a belly and who ride alpine, it's a long stretch down. I have a pair of gloves that overhangs my fingers by about 1 cm and this little extra bit gets that damn highback to lift up.


4)Forward lean angle: I like it, but flow does say that using forward lean increases the difficulty of closing the binding. Makes it harder...but still not bad.

5) The toe straps DO NOT come off this model. Even on flow's website they show how you can take them off, flip, and re-attach to the opposite binding if you prefer. Not with these, they are fixed onto the binding.

Sounds like I should hate them...but I don't I just wanted to point out some things that may not be in their glossy brochures.

I'm no expert rider so I can't comment on how responsive they are to other bindings but they get me down and around whistler runs (including the odd black run - dave murray) nice and happily. I still get some numbness but I think it' a case of getting used to the fact they don't have to be tight!

I'm thinking of a pair of AT's to do away with the toe strap altogether and am interested when reading comments from people who have them.

So happy to get more flow's, hopefully they fix the odd thing they can mentioned above (esp the mesh and weak plastic screw hole).

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Nivek

There are two little flanges on the toe side adjuster strap that you have to kinda yank the cam across. But the straps can be flipped. If you don't want to yank that hard find a Flow dealer and they'll do it for yah. 

As for the cracked bed where the bolt is, it just doesn't need that much torque to stay in place. Send Flow am email and they may just send you some new beds though. But remember, snug not tight.


----------



## SnowMoose

Nivek said:


> There are two little flames on the toe side adjuster strap that you have to kinda yank the cam across. But the straps can be flipped. If you don't want to yank that hard find a Flow dealer and they'll do it for yah.
> 
> Add for the cracking where the bolt is, it just doesn't need that much torque to stay in place. Send Flow am email and they Mai just send you some new beds though. But remember, snug not tight.


Ahhhh, so that's the 'trick'. Many thanks. I guess after the screwdriver fiasco I wasn't prepared to yank any part of the bindings too hard.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lewis

I rented this year and started out on some Burton bindings which I just couldn't get into (given that they were rentals I'm not sure they were the best quality).

Last time I snowboarded I rented some Flow bindings and I loved them so I had to find another rental shop that had them. 

I agree with previous comments that I like the feel of the binding over the whole of your foot which I think helps loads with confidence and feel. 

Maybe its just Flow is what I learned on but I will be looking to get a set soon. 

For those of you that NX2 - would you recommend them for a low intermediate that likes a responsive ride? 

Thanks,

Lewis


----------



## Oldman

Given where you are at in your snowboarding development, consider looking at the Fuse or Fuse GT. They have the NASTY and are a little softer than the NX2. The NX2's are noticeably stiffer.

Any of the Flow bindings from the Fuse up is a great choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## larrytbull

You will be fine with nx2 as low intermediate 

I started with them as a beginner and they have been fine as I am moving up the ranks


----------



## surfinsnow

snowboardlt said:


> Regarding "ask's" gay quote above - some snowboarders are way too into fashion and pack mentality, bro, rather than performance and practicality. You can still sit down on the snow with your bros, but you won't be involved in the tedious old-fashioned task of cranking your bindings down while you do it.


Love 'em, and I don't care in the slightest that I'm not sitting on my ass in the snow, blocking everyone else, taking up space for ten minutes...as I slide off the lift, strap in while still moving/standing up, and on my way down the mountain before the cool guys have cranked the first ratchet on their Burtons.

Something tells me that "gay" guy was being sarcastic, but sadly to say I've seen a lot of douche bags that actually feel that way. I would never go back to traditional bindings. The only word of advice I can give is _don't get cheap Flows!_ The lower-end models are made of inferior materials and won't hold up. Go big or don't go.


----------



## Ballistic_BW

I rode flows for a couple years as they were super convenient while teaching. However, I no longer ride them off the bunny hill as they developed some serious issues over the 2 seasons i used them. They were the nxt-at's or something like that. The highest end they made that year. 

Flow has a new pivot point on their bindings now that are supposed to fix a lot of the issues myself and some fellow flow riders ran into. I would follow the previous posters advice and buy the high end and make sure you get the newest style if you are set on flows.


----------



## Boejoula

As a brand new rider, going with Flow's Helios Focus boots and and Arbor Formula board, would the Fuse be good or should I poney up the cash for the NX2?

Also, fusion or hybrid. I know the only difference is the toe strap but I don't know what difference it makes on the mountain. Is it a mental thing or does one have a different performance than the other?


----------



## Tubby Beaver

Basically, I don't think it'll make a difference on the mountain. Having used the fusion sleeve in the past and now use the hybrid, I really don't see a difference in performance. The main negative with the older Fusion style strap is that snow often builds up between the sole of your boot and the baseplate of the binding, which is both annoying a little uncomfortable. The Hybrid strap seems to stop this build up. The new extra pivot point (as mentioned above) is meant to allow easier access for your foot to enter and exit the binding.....which I guess it does, BUT you still need to tweak the rathchets every time you strap in. The ratchets have a lock on them, intended to keep them in place when your boot isn't in them, but I found that actually they don't really work so well. So when I unstrap and hit the lift, the motion of the lift will tighten the ratchets a couple of nothches by the time I get to the top and I can't simply just strap in and go as FLOW claims you can. I have to loosen the ratchets slightly then tighten them again before getting going........it's very minor I know and its still faster and easier than traditional bindings, but its what Flow claims that they are meant to do and they don't. The fusion sleeve doesn't seem to have this problem, unless you overtighten them in the 1st place.


----------



## Argo

I ride alot and I do not have to tweak my ratchets hardly ever. Maybe the first 10 days of using them I did.


----------



## Nivek

Argo said:


> I ride alot and I do not have to tweak my ratchets hardly ever. Maybe the first 10 days of using them I did.


Yup, I don't touch my ratchets unless I'm changing boots.


----------



## Oldman

Ditto here. Set em, forget em. 

Only very small tweaks required if I change boots.


----------



## Argo

even better this season after having my gt since early last season(probably 180 days of riding) when I am unstrapping and put a little toe pressure down they just freakin pop right open. I feel like an eject almost.... 

by unstrapping I mean letting the highback down.


----------



## bobthegood

My experience has been pretty much the same as the last 3 - 4 posters. I'm riding a set of NX2AT's on a Capita Black Snowboard of Death, and some 15\16 GT's on a NS Cobra. I haven't changed the AT's settings in 2 years (same boots), and adjusted the GT's the first 2 times out this year.


----------



## Tubby Beaver

Really? I'm on my 2nd pair of Flow NX2's and both pairs I have to re-adjust my ratchets when I step into them after getting off the lift.


----------



## dave785

what boots do each of you use?

I feel like if my boot didn't have great traction, i could easily slide it in and i wouldn't have to readjust the bindings. but if the boots have goot traction then i might have to loosen the ratchet and retighten it.

i'm using salomon F 4.0 boots now with FLow Fuse GT Hybrid. Not sure if it is a great combo... but it feels great once everything is in place lol. 

except for the fact that part of my strap snapped off on my left binding. It was the inside strap... so not the one next to the buckle. I was so mad. fortunately i just reattached the fastener a little bit higher and it works OK... but it isn't ideal. Flow hasn't responded to me yet and i'm starting to get upset with them... happened on my first day using them lol.


----------



## larrytbull

I use flow hilite focus boots
Call flow. On thier 800 number they will sort u out

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo

Flow talons for me


----------



## dave785

larrytbull said:


> I use flow hilite focus boots
> Call flow. On thier 800 number they will sort u out
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Called them again today.. once in the morning (9:30AM pacific) and once just now (2:00 pacific). Went to voicemail both times.

I'm getting frustrated with their customer service. I've tried everything I can think of to reach them. I filled out the claim form, I've called 2-3 times a day every day this week, and I've sent emails. So far nothing. Not even a missed call from them.

Do any of you guys have another # I can call that isn't on their website? I'm getting pretty pissed that I bought $200-250ish (depending on discount) bindings and they broke on the first day and I haven't been able to reach anyone, and they haven't called me back or responded via email.


----------



## larrytbull

dave785 said:


> Called them again today.. once in the morning (9:30AM pacific) and once just now (2:00 pacific). Went to voicemail both times.
> 
> I'm getting frustrated with their customer service. I've tried everything I can think of to reach them. I filled out the claim form, I've called 2-3 times a day every day this week, and I've sent emails. So far nothing. Not even a missed call from them.
> 
> Do any of you guys have another # I can call that isn't on their website? I'm getting pretty pissed that I bought $200-250ish (depending on discount) bindings and they broke on the first day and I haven't been able to reach anyone, and they haven't called me back or responded via email.


It might be sia time.

I will pm you with a few guys to contact @ flow


----------



## Argo

larrytbull said:


> It might be sia time.
> 
> I will pm you with a few guys to contact @ flow


I have never had that problem with them. Usually quick response time.


----------



## larrytbull

PM sent :wink:


----------



## dave785

thanks man! very helpful.


----------



## Tubby Beaver

dave785 said:


> what boots do each of you use?
> 
> I feel like if my boot didn't have great traction, i could easily slide it in and i wouldn't have to readjust the bindings. but if the boots have goot traction then i might have to loosen the ratchet and retighten it.
> 
> i'm using salomon F 4.0 boots now with FLow Fuse GT Hybrid. Not sure if it is a great combo... but it feels great once everything is in place lol.
> 
> except for the fact that part of my strap snapped off on my left binding. It was the inside strap... so not the one next to the buckle. I was so mad. fortunately i just reattached the fastener a little bit higher and it works OK... but it isn't ideal. Flow hasn't responded to me yet and i'm starting to get upset with them... happened on my first day using them lol.


I wear Salomon boots as well, although I can't remember the name of them. When I first got them, the fit was very tight in the bindings, now its ok.....still got the micro tweak issue.....last year my base cover came loose and disappeared somewhere in the Japan-pow, i sent Flow an email and they dispatched a new set very quickly.....other than having to pay for them (I want free shit  )I was very happy with their customer service


----------



## dave785

ugh still nothing from Flow. Haven't heard back from them from phone or by email.

I'm beyond upset with them at this point. To make matters worse, I keep getting locked out of my flow.com account because my password keeps getting reset (and I have no idea why).

Very disappointed with the non-existent customer service. It's been more than two weeks now.

EDIT: regarding the website. It looks like they have two domains... flow.com and flowsnowboarding.zendesk.com

It looks like the warranty requests are submitted through flowsnowboarding.zendesk.com, but that in order to check the status of my request, I have to log in to flow.com. What is driving me insane is that every time I hit the "forgot your password" button on flow.com, it takes me to flowsnowboarding.zendesk.com to reset my password. THere's no way to reset my password for flow.com to check the status of my warranty. And Flow hasn't so much as emailed me confirmation that they received it yet!

Bah. I'm two days without contact away from going on a 1 star reviewing rampage on every snowboarding website I can find.


----------



## dave785

still nothing. I'm beginning to think that I'm going crazy or something. I called evo (who i bought them through) and they said that they called the same number and had no problem reaching them. I called the number and got nothing. I've called six times (during normal hours) in the last three days... still nothing. And i'm still locked out of the website.


----------



## Spacecowboy

Regarding your Flow Customer Service issue...
I had an issue with my flow bindings last year. I reached out to Flow and they bent over backwards to straighten it out. They went so far as to send out a set of bindings that were a step up from what I had bought originally.

Fast forward to the present...I emailed Flow with a Service question a few weeks ago. I never heard a word back. A few days later I googled Flow and went to their Facebook page. It had a link to their live chat. I tried to chat several times, at all hours (they are pacific, I am eastern) but nobody ever responds. About a week later I get an email asking to rate my service! I responded to that email and attached my original email. 
I went back on their website and submitted another customer service request. No response. I sent another earlier today, and still no response.

I still love my bindings and hylite boots. I was a huge proponent of their company based upon my service experience last year, but I am growing very frustrated with the lack of response. 

Hopefully you get through to someone...someday.


----------



## Argo

I'd just start posting on all of their social media accounts


----------



## dave785

larrytbull said:


> It might be sia time.
> 
> I will pm you with a few guys to contact @ flow


Thank you very much Larry, one of the guys whose info you gave me has responded to the email. Thank you man.


----------



## larrytbull

dave785 said:


> Thank you very much Larry, one of the guys whose info you gave me has responded to the email. Thank you man.


Happy to help. Those 2 are awesome guys and will bend over backwards to make you happy with your flows. Just dont like diming out contact names in public. Hence the pm

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bassness

I submitted a warranty claim a few days ago to Flow and have yet to get any sort of response. I have 2 sets of Flows and as much as I like the bindings, this is the sort of thing that will make me seek out another brand the next time I'm looking to buy a set of bindings.


----------



## dave785

bassness said:


> I submitted a warranty claim a few days ago to Flow and have yet to get any sort of response. I have 2 sets of Flows and as much as I like the bindings, this is the sort of thing that will make me seek out another brand the next time I'm looking to buy a set of bindings.


PM Larrytbull and get the direct email of one of those people. 

I honestly think their entire warranty site is down. I still haven't gotten a response from my warranty submission. I just got the part I needed in the mail yesterday, but it was from the guy I PMed, not from the warranty team. 

And I submitted the warranty request twice and left about 20 voicemails...


----------



## bassness

I did get a reply from Flow after about 5 days. The person who responded did say he would send me out some replacement toe straps. Hopefully they will show up this week.


----------



## bassness

Although I had problems with only one toe strap, Flow did send me 2. I'm happy they resolved the problem but being a little more prompt with answering customer service inquiries would go a long ways.


----------



## dave785

Yeah they sent me two toe straps as well. Glad I have a spare.


----------



## joelee

I had this setup on my very first board setup.

I had the 2016 Flow Alphas and I HATED THEM WITH A PASSION. It was a mission to get them on and a pain to take them off. I went with Union bindings (Contact Pro and Force) and am I happy I did.


----------



## Spacecowboy

Update to my experience...

I needed to get ahold of CS again this week. I submitted on their warranty page, but the next morning i found an old email from last year, so i emailed the rep directly. Within hours i received responses not only from the direct email and the online request, but a follow up from a third rep.

Seems like they must have had some warranty website issues earlier this year, because now they are back to excellent service.


----------



## dave785

Spacecowboy said:


> Update to my experience...
> 
> I needed to get ahold of CS again this week. I submitted on their warranty page, but the next morning i found an old email from last year, so i emailed the rep directly. Within hours i received responses not only from the direct email and the online request, but a follow up from a third rep.
> 
> Seems like they must have had some warranty website issues earlier this year, because now they are back to excellent service.


Cool. So as long as my bindings don't have their issues during the snowboarding season it'll be ok. 

I seriously wish that the bindings weren't so great so that I could hate the company more for that website crap. I called them about 100 times on both numbers and they didn't answer once. It made me feel like I was going crazy...


----------



## say chi sin lo

I don't want to make a new thread unless I have to, so I'll start here first.

Any of you Flow binding riders gone with another set of traditional bindings, but found yourself strapping into another set of Flows?

I got my first set of Flows wayyyyy back in 2010? It was the Five and used them up until last season. Then I got myself a set of Burton Cartel. I have absolutely nothing to complain about the performance of these Burton Cartels. But they do make me have to sit down and strap in.

So, who here just keeps coming back to Flows? (I know, it's a convenience issue)


----------



## Phedder

say chi sin lo said:


> I have absolutely nothing to complain about the performance of these Burton Cartels. But they do make me have to sit down and strap in.


Learn to strap in standing up... Kick heel edge of board into snow 2-3 times to make a shelf, rest board on shelf, put other foot into binding, strap in, ride off.


----------



## chaolis

I used flows last April. When I crashed from a jump in hard snow, they clicked out one foot and twisted the board around my ankle. Never again. That same fall is why I have a broken ligament in my neck and a concussion. I blame the bindings.


----------



## Nivek

I have been using Flow consistently for about 6 years now. I also ride a lot of other 2 strap bindings. Flow make solid bindings that have earned their spot in my rotation. But there is a certain feel that 2 strap bindings can offer that Flows can't, so I ride a mix. 




chaolis said:


> I used flows last April. When I crashed from a jump in hard snow, they clicked out one foot and twisted the board around my ankle. Never again. That same fall is why I have a broken ligament in my neck and a concussion. I blame the bindings.


I've ridden Flows for years, so has a friend. Neither of us have ever even once been blown out of a binding. Except for him the time he hit a sled track he couldn't see going about 45mph after hitting a backcountry jump. But then the board and neither binding survived, he did though.

Also, the way you say "last April" makes me think that's the one and only time you have used them, and the most common issue with people having issues with Flow is improper setup. And if you're blowing out of them, that's my first thought. If they're set up correctly you actually have to position yourself to get them pop on purpose.


----------



## surfinsnow

chaolis said:


> I used flows last April. When I crashed from a jump in hard snow, they clicked out one foot and twisted the board around my ankle. Never again. That same fall is why I have a broken ligament in my neck and a concussion. I blame the bindings.


Be careful 'bout blaming it on your bindings! Some people get real touchy about that on this board. You clearly just don't know how to strap into your bindings. :wink:


----------



## f00bar

I'm giving mine the first half of the season to see if I have them dialed in and am used them. They just may not be for me, possibly because while my boot size says I should be in a medium its a close enough fit they they are not that easy to slide in correctly. Or I'm just too much of a tard for them.

I will say it was wicked awesome the time getting off the lift the s hook that is under the chair and keeps the seat padding attached to it hooked the cable and whipped me around the bull wheel 

The ski patrol guys at the top were amazed I just walked away from that one.


----------



## dave785

the modern flow bindings have to be locked after you ratchet them. too many people forget the "lock" step. AFAIK it's unique to flow.


----------



## larrytbull

The flows have a few flaws, especially for goofy riders that are right handed/ They can be a little awkward reaching around to lock in, but for me they are hands down the best rear entry binding in the market


----------



## say chi sin lo

f00bar said:


> I'm giving mine the first half of the season to see if I have them dialed in and am used them. They just may not be for me, possibly because while my boot size says I should be in a medium its a close enough fit they they are not that easy to slide in correctly. Or I'm just too much of a tard for them.
> 
> I will say it was wicked awesome the time getting off the lift the s hook that is under the chair and keeps the seat padding attached to it hooked the cable and whipped me around the bull wheel
> 
> The ski patrol guys at the top were amazed I just walked away from that one.


The older Flow, especially my first Flow that I got back in 2010 (The Five) was actually an absolute pain to get into. I had them dialed in for riding, which meant that when getting into them, it was going to be a tight and snug attempt.

Basically, on those old 2010 The Five, if I had any kind of snow/ice build up in my bindings and/or boots, getting into them would have taken as long as traditional bindings IF NOT more.

I am looking forward to the more modern Flows with their Active Strap system (kind of wish they thought about that way back too).

And to the person who got launched from their Flows, no. Just no. Even on my old 2010 Flow The Five, once my feet were in, they weren't going anywhere.


----------



## Big Steve

Thinking about getting Flow NX2 2015-16 or Flow NX2 Hybrid 2015-16. Which one is better for what. I know the regular NX2 is a bit stiffer, but my previous bindings Burton Mission circa 2010ish? have a toe cap which I really liked. Do i go hybrid or regular, or go for a different brand in total? Im getting them for cheap off of evo cuz they have a sale going.... so I'm not like uber turned off to price and id like to think I'm getting a good deal for 200$. Please help ASAP, thank you guys

5'9, 195lbs, all mountain, size 10 boot, 

Flow NX2 Hybrid Snowboard Bindings 2016 | evo outlet


----------



## larrytbull

Big Steve said:


> Thinking about getting Flow NX2 2015-16 or Flow NX2 Hybrid 2015-16. Which one is better for what. I know the regular NX2 is a bit stiffer, but my previous bindings Burton Mission circa 2010ish? have a toe cap which I really liked. Do i go hybrid or regular, or go for a different brand in total? Im getting them for cheap off of evo cuz they have a sale going.... so I'm not like uber turned off to price and id like to think I'm getting a good deal for 200$. Please help ASAP, thank you guys
> 
> 5'9, 195lbs, all mountain, size 10 boot,
> 
> Flow NX2 Hybrid Snowboard Bindings 2016 | evo outlet


I personally prefer the hybrid 
I have very similar specs as you. the hybrid takes a little more tweaking to get right, but i feel (maybe in my mind) it is more responsive. I havea pair with the fusion strap as well, but always use the hybrids.

hope this helps


----------



## rheo

I've been rocking the same Flow bindings from 2000 for the past 16 years now. I think they're really great and I love the easy step in and one click off you go without stopping while getting off the chairlift. Great for solo riding that way otherwise you are probably waiting for someone anyway.

I'm thinking about upgrading though and was pleased to find that flow is still going with new evolutions of this concept available now. I came here to find out if anyone was saying anything very negative about them but I guess if they've been able to stay in business for all this time they must be doing something right.

So no I'm looking at the NX2 and hope I can get into a pair around here...


----------



## Oldman

Hey rheo, welcome to the madhouse

Same binders for 16 years..... buddy you owe yourself a belated Christmas present. Time for you to experience something that will no doubt get you stoked.

As you are already a Flow Fan, you will love the NX2 model. Don't hesitate for a second, pull the trigger, dump your old and get on with the new.

I dare suggest that if your boots and deck are as old as your binders, you need to triple treat yourself and score a complete new setup. You won't believe what you have been missing.


----------



## f00bar

I may actually dump my Flows tonight, if not I almost certainly will over the off season. I simply don't care for them, maybe its the power strap thing and I'd prefer the hybrids. I also think my size 8s simply don't fit well in an M and I should be in a large. There just seems to be very little clearance width wise to allow me to slide in easily.

Even after I have them dialed in and the ratchet locked after a few runs I seem to end up loosening and redoing them. I've given them a full season, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Alpine Duke

I keep wanting to get a pair of these.....I'm a creaky old guy of 51 and easy in and out is something I really want!! But, then I keep reading something like the above. No so sure. I need my feet LOCKED in to feel comfortable. What to do, what to do?

Hmmmm......I'll probably mull it over for 3 years or so? :grin::wink::nerd:


----------



## f00bar

Alpine Duke said:


> I keep wanting to get a pair of these.....I'm a creaky old guy of 51 and easy in and out is something I really want!! But, then I keep reading something like the above. No so sure. I need my feet LOCKED in to feel comfortable. What to do, what to do?
> 
> Hmmmm......I'll probably mull it over for 3 years or so? :grin::wink::nerd:


To clarify, once on they are totally locked in. I think that my issue is that for some reason when I'm riding the lift and have the highback down it's somehow ratcheting the ladder a few, making it so I have to readjust them to get my foot in. The ratchet has a lock position to keep this from happening, but I'm just not having good luck keeping them consistent.


----------



## Donutz

f00bar said:


> To clarify, once on they are totally locked in. I think that my issue is that for some reason when I'm riding the lift and have the highback down it's somehow ratcheting the ladder a few, making it so I have to readjust them to get my foot in. The ratchet has a lock position to keep this from happening, but I'm just not having good luck keeping them consistent.


The new hybrid Flows have "traditional" ratchets as well as the dropping highback. One problem is that they will tighten on their own if, for instance, you slap your board on the ground to clear snow. I have yet to use the hybrid feature (although if we had deep pow here I'd probably have to do so), and TBH the next time I buy Flow bindings I'll avoid the hybrid feature if possible.

Having said that, I _will_ buy Flows in the future. I have them on my Heritage, and I have Targas on my Proto. Each binding type has its advantage.


----------



## neednsnow

Love Flows, been riding em for 12 years. I always Paint the spot on the ladder where it is dialed-in. That way when they get switched or I remove the strap to load in a travel bag, they're easy to set-up. Flows are just too smooth!


----------



## rheo

Just ordered a set of NX2 hybrids and Talon boots. Really hope the boot fit is right. There's just noone here that stocks them.

That's a great idea with painting the position where it is dialed. I'll definitely do that.

Now I just need to figure out which board I'm getting.

Short list so far...

Jones Mountain Twin Solid
Nitro Diablo
Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro

I've started a thread about it in the Equipments / Snowboards forum although it won't let me post a link to that here...


----------



## Loque

Someone very kindly lent me their boots and flow bindings and I am really struggling to get them setup so it doesn't feel like I am on my tip toes when on the front edge - burns my ankles out in two runs : (

If anyone has any advice I'd really like to hear it! I'll definitely switch the setup next time.


----------



## Loque

Someone very kindly lent me their boots and bindings (I've always borrowed kit, bar my board and bag) and I am really struggling to set them up so it doesn't feel like I am on my tip toes when on the front edge. Burns my ankles out in 2 runs.

If anyone has any advice on how to set them up better be appreciated! I'll swap them out next time, had the mega heavy first gen switch binds on before, and I found them a lot better for control which doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Loque

Did lots of reading on heel lift, added some liners - keeping the laces above the feet loose-ish, but laces tighter around the ankle - then I put the boots in the bindings without my feet in and focused on the ankle strap tightness, adjusting everything else after. Then plugged my feet in and adjusted... I should have done all of this before starting and it seems to have transformed it for me. The flow bindings I was lent are early models (by the looks of things), FL-5, and you can see they have adjusted the design as you can buy them anymore... 

Has to be said I am not a fan of these still, but at least I can get something out of them for the last two days.

Probably time to buy my own boots and binds! I guess I never had this problem with borrowed switch setup as the boots were like an extension of my feet.

Apologies for the double post before, maybe an admin can delete one if I forget to : P


----------



## Loque

After EVEN more faffing, it seems the boots are more to blame than the bindings, k2 sonic CV boots have just too much play on the heel (at least for me, they are pretty worn too) - swapping with a friend tomorrow who has stiffer bindings to see how we both get on.


----------



## Loque

It was the motherf*********** boots, binds are actually pretty baller (although if I was to buy some I'd go for the later revisions). Has to be said I couldn't give a toss about how cool I do or do not look/feel stepping in in a couple of seconds and heading down whilst I watch the very cool people do their binds up : PPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Mlads

I got 2014 Talon Boots-size US 11 and 2014 NX2-RS bindings in Large...
They have been great so far

Only issue I have found so far is that the chassis is little bit tight for the boots, and wears the side of the boots.

If you are like me size 11 or bigger go for XL bindings


----------



## witchcraftz

I'm also going to paint the position from now on, simple yet genius, why didn't I think of it before?


----------



## noshadow

I was riding with The Five bindings for 3 seasons, and they were great. I got really good at getting in/out of them even though they were at first a pain.

Now I have the NX2 (hybrid) with Burton ION boots on a stiff Capita Mercury board. The NX2 is even easier to get into, and somehow the burton ion boot fits nicely into the L size.

The Burton ION have been giving me problems, so I'm thinking of getting the Talons. I've only heard good things, but can't find any shop that has them for me to try. Also, looking at the photos above, seems like the size 11 I'd need wouldn't fit well into the binding. You'd think Flow boot -> Flow binding would work?


----------



## timmytard

noshadow said:


> I was riding with The Five bindings for 3 seasons, and they were great. I got really good at getting in/out of them even though they were at first a pain.
> 
> Now I have the NX2 (hybrid) with Burton ION boots on a stiff Capita Mercury board. The NX2 is even easier to get into, and somehow the burton ion boot fits nicely into the L size.
> 
> The Burton ION have been giving me problems, so I'm thinking of getting the Talons. I've only heard good things, but can't find any shop that has them for me to try. Also, looking at the photos above, seems like the size 11 I'd need wouldn't fit well into the binding. You'd think Flow boot -> Flow binding would work?




It should probably fit, I would think?

I bought Talons, and the 9.5 was very tight.

I wear a 9 in a lot if brands, but there is no way I'd fit in a Talon size 9

Maybe others will chime in about the sizing.


TT


----------



## Argo

11 is gonna be too big for large bindings.


----------



## surfinsnow

noshadow said:


> You'd think Flow boot -> Flow binding would work?


I tried that solution one season. Expensive lesson. I bought Flow 'The One' boots to go with my NXT FXRs. I got through one full season, really liked them. Comfortable, and they're designed to fit Flow bindings, with a beveled heel to make it easier to flip up the high back, and narrower toe area so they slip into the front strap better. But at the beginning of the second season with them they seams were splitting, and they were totally falling apart. That was a few years ago, maybe build quality got better.


----------



## Argo

flow talon and hylite are the best boots I have owned through the years. In Dec I went around and tried on every boot that is rated as stiff and of high quality build and still ended up with flow again. I still get over 100 days out of a pair of boots, I already have a new pair of talons for next season since they were on sale for 65% off....

The fit into the binding has nothing to do with the quality of them. You have to follow their size recommendations and a boot in the 11 size needs the XL binding..


----------



## eelpout

Mlads said:


> I got 2014 Talon Boots-size US 11 and 2014 NX2-RS bindings in Large...
> They have been great so far
> 
> Only issue I have found so far is that the chassis is little bit tight for the boots, and wears the side of the boots.
> 
> If you are like me size 11 or bigger go for XL bindings


I started another thread a while ago (I had spaced-out on this thread's existence) and asked this very question. So you would go for the larger XL next time? You know the boots will be absolutely _floating_ in that case right, due to so much width? That's usually not what is recommended for typical boot-binding fit. And Flow's need all the heel stability they can get because of the way the rear-entry highback hold works. 

Do you feel the highback bolts against the boot while riding?


----------



## DudeAbides

Floating is a bit of an exaggeration, look at XL vs L side by side. If snug on one size, the next won't be so wide it causes issues.


----------



## eelpout

DudeAbides said:


> Floating is a bit of an exaggeration, look at XL vs L side by side. If snug on one size, the next won't be so wide it causes issues.


Of course it's an exaggeration, it's the Internet. ?

But look at these two images from my thread. You'll have a good half inch or more on either side of the boot. If one is ok for the tradeoff of oversized vs. snug fit, then XL is the way to go.

These images are with an 11.5 Ride Lasso boot. You can see in the first picture, with the XL, there is ample room, too much IMO, on the sides at the highback bolt (the narrowest point). With the L, the bolt is just brushing up against the boot.


----------



## larrytbull

do you have a picture of the full boot in bindig so we can see how it is mounted. after 5 seasons with flow nx2 bindings. one of the things i have found is that an improper setup on the bindings will cause what you are showing and much more
watch the flow adjustment videos to help.

if the heel cup is not in the right position for the boot size, the heel will be too narrow for the back of the boot causing the wear. also if toe strap is too far in .... pictures are easier to diagnose.

the other bit that many people dont realize is that you dont slide the boot in flat from toe to heel, you need to point the toe in from an angle especially in nx2 or fuse due to the narrow heel cup (personal pet peeve on flows) 

hopefully this will help you enjoy the boot /bindng combo


----------



## eelpout

larrytbull said:


> do you have a picture of the full boot in bindig so we can see how it is mounted. after 5 seasons with flow nx2 bindings. one of the things i have found is that an improper setup on the bindings will cause what you are showing


much time has passed. 

I'l try and get some pictures up tomorrow of the Ride boots in both size bindings.

BTW anyone tried to contact Flow North America's support via email? I keep getting:

_Delivery has failed to these recipients or groups:

Flow @ npusa . com
Your message can't be delivered because delivery to this address is restricted._

:frown:


----------



## Nivek

Likely a misstep in the transition. If you need to get in contact with Flow and you can't get through, contact Nidecker.


----------



## eelpout

Nivek said:


> Likely a misstep in the transition. If you need to get in contact with Flow and you can't get through, contact Nidecker.


Thanks for the tip! Nidecker had a support form to fill out and they responded within the hour. 

BTW, they think I should definitely keep the XL's over the L's. They really don't like the fact that the Rides are kinda wedged in and continually rubbing against the highback bolts. The gap around the boot with the XL's they say isn't a factor with the Powerstrap design.


----------



## emt.elikahan

I've never tried Flow bindings before, but always been curious.. I've been looking around for a pair of Fuse bindings and last week I saw a pair for auction on ebay. I won the auction at $90!!! 2016/2017 Flow Fuse. They just got here today and look like they've barely been used!! Beyond stoked!!! :grin:


----------



## emt.elikahan

*could use a little help*

Ok, so I'm setting up the bindings (Flow Fuse), and I think they might be too big... 
My boot is size 8.5 wide and the bindings are a Large. According to their table, the sizing should be good, so maybe I'm missing something..

I can't get the boot centered in the binding - more heel overhang than toe - and the heelcup is all the way forward and the baseplate is all the way back.. See pics

Any ideas?


----------



## f00bar

The boot centered on the board and toe position I think is more important. You get your leverage from the high back heelside, not from the heel. with a wide boot I wonder if you may run into a width issue with mediums.


----------



## larrytbull

emt.elikahan said:


> Ok, so I'm setting up the bindings (Flow Fuse), and I think they might be too big...
> My boot is size 8.5 wide and the bindings are a Large. According to their table, the sizing should be good, so maybe I'm missing something..
> 
> I can't get the boot centered in the binding - more heel overhang than toe - and the heelcup is all the way forward and the baseplate is all the way back.. See pics
> 
> Any ideas?


Looks like you are to forward. Did you loosen the screw at heel cup and slide it open fully. your binding disc needs to be centered Then move the footbed forward on the bindings you will then be fine. Look at flow.site for.video or how to.adjust

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## larrytbull

larrytbull said:


> Looks like you are to forward. Did you loosen the screw at heel cup and slide it open fully. your binding disc needs to be centered Then move the footbed forward on the bindings you will then be fine. Look at flow.site for.video or how to.adjust
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


These photos show size 9 boot in large fuse binding

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## emt.elikahan

Thanks for the advice
Note: I should have mentioned that the bindings weren't mounted to the board yet.. I was just trying to center the boot on the binding.



f00bar said:


> The boot centered on the board and toe position I think is more important. You get your leverage from the high back heelside, not from the heel. with a wide boot I wonder if you may run into a width issue with mediums.


I was wondering the same thing about the width..



larrytbull said:


> Looks like you are to forward. Did you loosen the screw at heel cup and slide it open fully. your binding disc needs to be centered Then move the footbed forward on the bindings you will then be fine. Look at flow.site for.video or how to.adjust


I moved the heelcup all the way forward bc my boot is on the shorter side for the large binding range.

So now I mounted up the bindings and put the boots back in and I think it's looking better. 
Do I need to fix anything else?


----------



## larrytbull

emt.elikahan said:


> Thanks for the advice
> Note: I should have mentioned that the bindings weren't mounted to the board yet.. I was just trying to center the boot on the binding.
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about the width..
> 
> 
> 
> I moved the heelcup all the way forward bc my boot is on the shorter side for the large binding range.
> 
> So now I mounted up the bindings and put the boots back in and I think it's looking better.
> Do I need to fix anything else?


Fix forward lean to match the angle of the back of the boots

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek

larrytbull said:


> Fix forward lean to match the angle of the back of the boots
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I almost said the same, look closer, it's flush.


----------



## emt.elikahan

Nivek said:


> larrytbull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix forward lean to match the angle of the back of the boots
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I almost said the same, look closer, it's flush.
Click to expand...

Yeah. That's the lock thing that's sticking out.


----------



## Funks

For anybody looking for spare parts for their Flow bindings - check out

https://adventuresportsusa.com/snow-gear/spare-parts.html?sort=featured&page=1

That's what Flow gave me when I requested to purchase new support panel for my NX2 (buddy slashed the foam with his board while we were on the lift, and it started to split).


----------



## Funks

Argo said:


> 11 is gonna be too big for large bindings.


If the boot has the shrink tech (which decreases the overall length of a boot) then the large works perfectly well with Size 11's.. I've used the Burton Ruler Wide's and Adidas Tactical ADV Size 11 on my Large NX2's and they fit great. It's a pain to flop in my Adidas Superstars though because the toe box is so darned wide..


----------



## Scalpelman

Keep the flow love alive. I rode 5’s for years. Now I upgraded to NX2 fusion. So much comfortable with canted and padded footbed. Once they are dialed in it’s go time. Snowpants caught in or out can alter the fit. But the new models are much more comfortable. Quick and locked in— and I don’t have to sit my 49yo bum on the snow. Most of the time I’m latching on the move. My skiing buddies don’t have to wait.


----------



## snowangel99

Funks said:


> For anybody looking for spare parts for their Flow bindings - check out
> 
> https://adventuresportsusa.com/snow-gear/spare-parts.html?sort=featured&page=1
> 
> That's what Flow gave me when I requested to purchase new support panel for my NX2 (buddy slashed the foam with his board while we were on the lift, and it started to split).


THANK YOU! My 14 y.o. destroyed one of his Flows and rode an entire vacay with three straps lol. I had another pair for him but it would be nice to fix the broken ones fo sho.


----------



## Bataleon85

I still say an experienced rider should be able to strap into ANYTHING standing up. Flows get so uncomfortable if you do any kind of rowdy shit or ride all day. I have a couple pairs and I admit I like them for my local hill, but that's because I only go there for an hour or two a day. If I'm spending a day riding, charging hard or doing tricks, they're the worst. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo

Bataleon85 said:


> I still say an experienced rider should be able to strap into ANYTHING standing up. Flows get so uncomfortable if you do any kind of rowdy shit or ride all day. I have a couple pairs and I admit I like them for my local hill, but that's because I only go there for an hour or two a day. If I'm spending a day riding, charging hard or doing tricks, they're the worst.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


You're using them wrong. I have zero issues with mine being uncomfortable.


----------



## Bataleon85

Argo said:


> You're using them wrong. I have zero issues with mine being uncomfortable.


Cool. Everyone's feet are different. I have zero issues with traditional bindings.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## larrytbull

Argo said:


> You're using them wrong. I have zero issues with mine being uncomfortable.


Same here

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman

Argo said:


> You're using them wrong. I have zero issues with mine being uncomfortable.


Been riding Flow's for years now and once they are dialled in properly, fit like a dream. Ride 'em all day with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Bataleon85

K guys, you showed me. Flows are universally amazing and right for every single rider in the world and anyone who doesn't care for them is using them wrong. You win the internet. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek

Bataleon85 said:


> You win the internet


Do we get a trophy?


----------



## Argo

Nivek said:


> Do we get a trophy?


Thanks for the nidecker contact info you posted somewhere, i used it for a warranty a couple weeks ago and got taken care of quickly. Its still Thunder at the warranty dept but its called something else.... like pryde....


----------



## jerendra

Just bought the nx2 gt and rode with it today. Paired it up with a Flow Enigma (unfortunately the last generation of Flow snowboards) and Talon boots. I was blown away how comfortable the combination of Talon and nx2 were. I can't remember having such a comfortable combination. The best was/is, how responsive these bindings are. Next year I want to pair them up with a Kessler board - these bindings are fantastic for carving. 
The only negative I found was, that it takes me longer getting in these than in regular bindings - let alone step ons. These bindings are great if you want to fine tune your setup (which I do) and if you're looking for a direct and responsive board feel (which I also do, given that I was a hardboot carver back in the days), but I can't see the advantage regarding fast entry (and I don't care).


----------



## Argo

Gibe them a few days to get dialed in. Once your set, you just step in, slap the highback up and go.


----------



## Bataleon85

Flows in my experience are mediocre at best. Not the worst bindings out there, but definitely nothing to write home about. As I said, I like em for my local hill that I ride a couple hours at a time by myself because I'm just trying to make hot laps and not putting enough time on them to really beat my feet up. They have gotten horrendously uncomfortable on full day outings. Nothing to do with "using them wrong." They're snowboard bindings. Shit is self explanatory if you're not batshit retarded. They just can't hold a candle to modern standard bindings in terms of comfort and reliability. The hammocks and FTM caps on my Fluxes beat the bricks off Flows in terms of comfort and response. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jerendra

Argo said:


> Gibe them a few days to get dialed in. Once your set, you just step in, slap the highback up and go.


Thanks - It would be great if they will function that way. Maybe it's just me being too clumsy. But even if I can't manage - I love how they ride. The system makes a lot of sense, especially if one likes responsive bindings.


----------



## krs

It does seem to be very much of a personal preference with the choice of bindings - trad vs step-in... After much deliberation and reviews I went with Flow and I do love my hybrid M9-SE! 
They are pretty ancient by now, though I don't ride enough to upgrade them just yet. I must admit it took a while getting used to stepping in and out, the mechanism was quite stiff and fiddly to start with but it wore in eventually. The best part for me is the grip around the foot and a bit of flex which makes control of the board a breeze. :happy:


----------



## Bataleon85

My issue with flows is that I have to crank them down so far to get proper response that it hurts my feet after more than a couple hours. It doesn't matter what boot I'm in. I regularly ride three different brands and it's the same with all of them. It's marginally less of a problem in my hybrids but the fusion strap is terrible. I never have this issue in traditional bindings. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

Has anyone tried the Freeballers?

I got a pair, haven't set em up yet cause it appears they didn't come with washers to mount them.

But they look like a Bitch to set up.

Normally you'd just put the highback up, then put the top on to your liking.

Since the back is a strap, that adjusts.
You have to find the sweet spot for your boot, then adjust all the straps.
Without moving the boot.

First I need to find some washers though.
It looks like they might be smaller than the standard size most bindings use?


TT


----------



## Bataleon85

I have a pair of the FBs. They're interesting for sure. I wouldn't say any harder to set up than any other Flows. Once you dial them in, it's just a matter of kicking in and buckling the heel strap. They have great toe edge response but the heels obviously take a lot more effort to carve as there's no high back. I can see the appeal I guess for strictly park or pow days. Certainly a niche binding. Wouldn't wanna have it under me on anything steep or requiring quick response. It's fun to just screw around with though. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek

timmytard said:


> Has anyone tried the Freeballers?
> 
> I got a pair, haven't set em up yet cause it appears they didn't come with washers to mount them.
> 
> But they look like a Bitch to set up.
> 
> Normally you'd just put the highback up, then put the top on to your liking.
> 
> Since the back is a strap, that adjusts.
> You have to find the sweet spot for your boot, then adjust all the straps.
> Without moving the boot.
> 
> First I need to find some washers though.
> It looks like they might be smaller than the standard size most bindings use?
> 
> 
> TT


If there the right bolts, Flow bolts don't need washers. They have a wide pan head to them, the washer is built in.


----------



## Bataleon85

What Nivek said, and also, the FBs are identical to Fuses, just without the highback. You could even put highbacks on them if you really wanted to. They have the slot on the bottom of the baseplate to snap the cable into and everything. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## larrytbull

Bataleon85 said:


> What Nivek said, and also, the FBs are identical to Fuses, just without the highback. You could even put highbacks on them if you really wanted to. They have the slot on the bottom of the baseplate to snap the cable into and everything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Just call flow support. Look at nidecker page. They will send u free bolts

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

Bataleon85 said:


> I have a pair of the FBs. They're interesting for sure. I wouldn't say any harder to set up than any other Flows. Once you dial them in, it's just a matter of kicking in and buckling the heel strap. They have great toe edge response but the heels obviously take a lot more effort to carve as there's no high back. I can see the appeal I guess for strictly park or pow days. Certainly a niche binding. Wouldn't wanna have it under me on anything steep or requiring quick response. It's fun to just screw around with though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yeah, coming from the days of chopping the highbacks off all my bindings, haha I see the appeal.

Back then it was for super tweaking in the park.

Fast forward 25 years and I strictly want em for slaying powder.

Had em briefly set up on my new (to me) O'Sin 4807 swallow tail, but wasn't sure if they were gonna explode cause of no washers?
So took em off and tried the O'Sin with some unions.


TT


----------



## Fielding

timmytard said:


> Bataleon85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of the FBs. They're interesting for sure. I wouldn't say any harder to set up than any other Flows. Once you dial them in, it's just a matter of kicking in and buckling the heel strap. They have great toe edge response but the heels obviously take a lot more effort to carve as there's no high back. I can see the appeal I guess for strictly park or pow days. Certainly a niche binding. Wouldn't wanna have it under me on anything steep or requiring quick response. It's fun to just screw around with though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, coming from the days of chopping the highbacks off all my bindings, haha I see the appeal.
> 
> Back then it was for super tweaking in the park.
> 
> Fast forward 25 years and I strictly want em for slaying powder.
> 
> Had em briefly set up on my new (to me) O'Sin 4807 swallow tail, but wasn't sure if they were gonna explode cause of no washers?
> So took em off and tried the O'Sin with some unions.
> 
> 
> TT
Click to expand...

That’s a baller ride.


----------



## timmytard

Fielding said:


> That’s a baller ride.


Haha, that's what I'm going for:smile:


TT


----------



## JDA

Could I get some advice on buying another pair of flow bindings please?

I currently have a pair of NX2 fusion and want to get a second pair.

My current boards are as follows:

2016 Burton Skipjack Surf 148
2017 Capita Springbreak Twin 154
2017 Amplid Pillowtalk

Should I be going for something more responsive or less responsive than the NX2 I have now to use with these boards?


----------



## eelpout

Bataleon85 said:


> My issue with flows is that I have to crank them down so far to get proper response that it hurts my feet after more than a couple hours. It doesn't matter what boot I'm in. I regularly ride three different brands and it's the same with all of them. It's marginally less of a problem in my hybrids but the fusion strap is terrible. I never have this issue in traditional bindings.


hmmm, you echo the sentiments of the latest _The Good Ride_ review of NX2 Flows where they (Biesty) said no matter what they did with the Fusion strap they were uncomfortable. yeah, that's not the way Flow's are suppose to fit so something in the setup is whacked IMO. 
 Good Ride  
The Good Ride review is weird, so wish they got some help from the Flow/Nidecker demo people on setup and use, it sure appears they did not. :|


----------



## Bataleon85

Yeah the fusion strap sucks. That's what the issue is. I don't have this problem with the hybrids. The only problem with them is that they have shitty toe caps that fall off my boots way too easily. But yeah, I really don't see what more could be done to adjust them. I've moved the ladders all over, in and out, back and forth, played with different forward lean, different highback rotations, none of it makes a difference. They just aren't comfortable bindings for long term use. They're a pretty simple concept.. They just aren't for everyone. It's probably worth noting I've ridden Gnus all day without any comfort or response problems...


----------



## eelpout

Bataleon85 said:


> Yeah the fusion strap sucks. That's what the issue is. I don't have this problem with the hybrids. The only problem with them is that they have shitty toe caps that fall off my boots way too easily.


I gave up on the Flow hybrid straps for that very reason, if one has to readjust that toe cap when strapping in, which I did _every time_, what's the point of using Flows?

I like the fusion strap and find it one of the most comfortable binding straps out there, so it just depends on the individual, the fit and the boots used I guess. :grin:


----------



## Bataleon85

It's also probably worth noting I have high volume insteps or fat ankles for laypersons haha 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## eelpout

Bataleon85 said:


> It's also probably worth noting I have high volume insteps or fat ankles for laypersons haha


and I have narrow, flat feet that require after market soles (Remind or Footprint...) and having to go up half a size in boot to get it all to fit.

feet suck.


----------



## Bataleon85

They do indeed. The problem with the fusion strap is that it's too dependent on having just the right boots and feet and with that, you have a very hit or miss product. Traditional bindings are much more tweakable in terms of what you stuff in them. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## slide away

What size flow nx2 gt binding for talon 11.5 U.S mondo 295 boots. Size is on the crossover between L and XL, can anyone advise? Thanks


----------



## Bataleon85

slide away said:


> What size flow nx2 gt binding for talon 11.5 U.S mondo 295 boots. Size is on the crossover between L and XL, can anyone advise? Thanks


If you straddle a binding size but can reasonably fit in the smaller one ALWAYS go smaller. Try both but if you're on the cusp, I would strongly recommend going small. The idea being that you'll have a broader range of boards you can fit and properly center your bindings on with less chance of overhang or poor response and board feel due to too much surface area in the binding. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## slide away

Bataleon85 said:


> If you straddle a binding size but can reasonably fit in the smaller one ALWAYS go smaller. Try both but if you're on the cusp, I would strongly recommend going small. The idea being that you'll have a broader range of boards you can fit and properly center your bindings on with less chance of overhang or poor response and board feel due to too much surface area in the binding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks, Flow size chart for large ends at 11.5 and starts at 10.5 in XL. Unfortunately its not easy for me to try on a set in a shop here.


----------



## Bataleon85

Then if you're right on the money with a large, go with a large. Better than being in the low middle of XL 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## larrytbull

Bataleon85 said:


> Then if you're right on the money with a large, go with a large. Better than being in the low middle of XL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


For us 11.5 you will need xl 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo

slide away said:


> Thanks, Flow size chart for large ends at 11.5 and starts at 10.5 in XL. Unfortunately its not easy for me to try on a set in a shop here.


I have l and xl. 11.5 do not fit in l. You need xl.


----------



## slide away

Argo said:


> I have l and xl. 11.5 do not fit in l. You need xl.


Thanks Argo, What boots do you have?


----------



## Bataleon85

Hmm I just looked at their size chart again. The Flow size chart doesn't quite seem to jibe between US sizing and mondopoint in terms of binding size overlap. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDA

JDA said:


> Could I get some advice on buying another pair of flow bindings please?
> 
> I currently have a pair of NX2 fusion and want to get a second pair.
> 
> My current boards are as follows:
> 
> 2016 Burton Skipjack Surf 148
> 2017 Capita Springbreak Twin 154
> 2017 Amplid Pillowtalk
> 
> Should I be going for something more responsive or less responsive than the NX2 I have now to use with these boards?


Anyone?

I'm thinking something more park like but not sure. I also have some Burton genesis reflex but was going to sell them.


----------



## larrytbull

JDA said:


> Anyone?
> 
> I'm thinking something more park like but not sure. I also have some Burton genesis reflex but was going to sell them.


Try the fuse if you like flowbindings they are less stiff

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eelpout

slide away said:


> Thanks, Flow size chart for large ends at 11.5 and starts at 10.5 in XL. Unfortunately its not easy for me to try on a set in a shop here.





Bataleon85 said:


> Then if you're right on the money with a large, go with a large. Better than being in the low middle of XL





Argo said:


> I have l and xl. 11.5 do not fit in l. You need xl.



It really depends on the particular boot. For example my old Ride Lasso 11.5's _could _fit in a size L, but the sides will rub up against the high-back bolts. A set of K2 Maysis Plus' in a _smaller _size 11 though will _not _fit an L, their little side attachment for ankle adjustment sits up against those same bolts and will get totally trashed on the hill. 

In both cases I'd go with an XL. According to one Flow CSR I talked to the size isn't as important as conventional bindings because of the way Flow straps and high-back sit against the boot. As long as one can adjust the high-back (via the coarse adjustment bolts and forward lean dial) to sit snug against the back of the boot, you'll be fine, the footbed size isn't as important (but do watch for drag over the board edges). But that of course is just one CSR's opinion. :smile:


----------



## snowman55

Any tips on getting the latch/lock to release easily?

I got the NX2-Fusion 2017 model and it's a bitch trying to unlatch the binding to get my feet out. I've tried taking the forward lean all the way down and it still is hard to push the latch down.

I've had old Flow Fives (2011?) and I didn't have this issue


----------



## larrytbull

snowman55 said:


> Any tips on getting the latch/lock to release easily?
> 
> I got the NX2-Fusion 2017 model and it's a bitch trying to unlatch the binding to get my feet out. I've tried taking the forward lean all the way down and it still is hard to push the latch down.
> 
> I've had old Flow Fives (2011?) and I didn't have this issue


Leave straps a bit loose when you set them. They don't need to be super tight to boot otherwise lean would have been my other suggestion

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman55

larrytbull said:


> Leave straps a bit loose when you set them. They don't need to be super tight to boot otherwise lean would have been my other suggestion
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have it looser than what I'm used to with my traditional bindings (Vitas, Katana) but I'll loosen the straps even more next time and see if it helps.

Thanks.


----------



## Argo

snowman55 said:


> I have it looser than what I'm used to with my traditional bindings (Vitas, Katana) but I'll loosen the straps even more next time and see if it helps.
> 
> Thanks.


Lean/tilt your lower leg forward a little bit. Takes the locking tension off the latch


----------



## jwelsh83

snowman55 said:


> Any tips on getting the latch/lock to release easily?
> 
> I got the NX2-Fusion 2017 model and it's a bitch trying to unlatch the binding to get my feet out. I've tried taking the forward lean all the way down and it still is hard to push the latch down.
> 
> I've had old Flow Fives (2011?) and I didn't have this issue


As a few have stated, Flow’s don’t need to be very tight. Just snug. If you’re having issues getting out of them or the release “won’t release”...

1. Make sure your forward lean adjustment is all the way out. With Flow’s, some people forget that when you make adjustments to the forward lean (more so, adding forward lean) you also must make adjustments to the tightness of your fusion strap or totally release the fusion straps and start over AFTER forward lean has been achieved. You’re pretty much compounding the tightness by adding forward lean onto an already snug/tight strap. If that makes sense...it’s not rocket science, that’s just how it works...

2. I also find that throughout the day my straps sometimes feel tighter based on the fact that I’ve negated to clear out the footbed of snow prior to putting my foot in after riding off the lift. Once again, easy fix...

If all else fails, it won’t release because it’s binding up against your boot because you have the straps on too tight to begin with.


----------



## snowman55

jwelsh83 said:


> As a few have stated, Flow’s don’t need to be very tight. Just snug. If you’re having issues getting out of them or the release “won’t release”...
> 
> 1. Make sure your forward lean adjustment is all the way out. With Flow’s, some people forget that when you make adjustments to the forward lean (more so, adding forward lean) you also must make adjustments to the tightness of your fusion strap or totally release the fusion straps and start over AFTER forward lean has been achieved. You’re pretty much compounding the tightness by adding forward lean onto an already snug/tight strap. If that makes sense...it’s not rocket science, that’s just how it works...
> 
> 2. I also find that throughout the day my straps sometimes feel tighter based on the fact that I’ve negated to clear out the footbed of snow prior to putting my foot in after riding off the lift. Once again, easy fix...
> 
> If all else fails, it won’t release because it’s binding up against your boot because you have the straps on too tight to begin with.


I already have the forward lean all the way down to none and it still is hard to unlatch the lock. I also have the straps looser than what I normally have it at with traditional bindings. 

I just did a test without strapping on and the latch is definitely much more tighter and harder to unlatch than my old Flow Fives.

I just read someone else asking the same question in the Binding forum so I guess it's not just me.

I'm hoping it's just that the bindings are new and the latch will get looser once I use it more.


----------



## Donutz

snowman55 said:


> Any tips on getting the latch/lock to release easily?
> 
> I got the NX2-Fusion 2017 model and it's a bitch trying to unlatch the binding to get my feet out. I've tried taking the forward lean all the way down and it still is hard to push the latch down.
> 
> I've had old Flow Fives (2011?) and I didn't have this issue


Another issue with the new Flows is that, because they have 'traditional' ratchets in case you want to use them as traditional bindings, the ratchets can also click tighter when your boot isn't in the binding. Slapping your board to clear snow, knocking the underside of the lift with the bindings, or just resting your foot on the strap for a moment can all tighten the bindings.

The older Flows didn't have this issue because their ratchets weren't designed that way. You had to undo the catch to make any adjustment, whether tighter or looser. That was a better design, IMO, and if I buy another set of Flows, I'll look for something that doesn't have the hybrid option.


----------



## Scalpelman

Donutz said:


> Another issue with the new Flows is that, because they have 'traditional' ratchets in case you want to use them as traditional bindings, the ratchets can also click tighter when your boot isn't in the binding. Slapping your board to clear snow, knocking the underside of the lift with the bindings, or just resting your foot on the strap for a moment can all tighten the bindings.
> 
> 
> 
> The older Flows didn't have this issue because their ratchets weren't designed that way. You had to undo the catch to make any adjustment, whether tighter or looser. That was a better design, IMO, and if I buy another set of Flows, I'll look for something that doesn't have the hybrid option.




True dat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfinsnow

Yup. Dial in ONCE with the older Flows, and it was the exact same every time.


----------



## pencap75

I was a huge Flow Fan from 2000 until this year.

They worked great when I was on little ditzy hills where a run literally lasted less then 20 secs. So Flows made sense in terms of getting as much runs as possible. And I was an expert at getting of the lift and instantly stepping in, flipping up and riding off.

But my biggest problem with every single Flow I've owned is that they ALL BREAK eventually. I've owned about 6 pairs of Flows since 2000. 
Every single one of my Flows have broken (highbacks, unlocking lever, power cables, straps, etc). 

In the past few years, I've gone back to traditional straps because the mountains I go to now are larger so the extra 20 secs to buckle in makes no difference.

However, last week I was on the bunny hill teaching my 3 year old how to ski. Flows come in super handy to undo the back leg constantly, since my kid keeps falling and I can skate over and help. But the power cable on my NXT-AT SNAPPED ON THE BUNNY HILL, on the FREAKING BUNNY HILL. Granted, those Flows are from 2009 and have seen better days, but the bunny hill is the least stressful part of mountain and nothing should break there.

So I have had enough with Flows. And they are not even cheap compared to other bindings, so they should made of better material. I guess too many moving parts.


----------



## surfinsnow

pencap75 said:


> I was a huge Flow Fan from 2000 until this year.
> 
> They worked great when I was on little ditzy hills where a run literally lasted less then 20 secs. So Flows made sense in terms of getting as much runs as possible. And I was an expert at getting of the lift and instantly stepping in, flipping up and riding off.
> 
> But my biggest problem with every single Flow I've owned is that they ALL BREAK eventually. I've owned about 6 pairs of Flows since 2000.
> Every single one of my Flows have broken (highbacks, unlocking lever, power cables, straps, etc).
> 
> In the past few years, I've gone back to traditional straps because the mountains I go to now are larger so the extra 20 secs to buckle in makes no difference.
> 
> However, last week I was on the bunny hill teaching my 3 year old how to ski. Flows come in super handy to undo the back leg constantly, since my kid keeps falling and I can skate over and help. But the power cable on my NXT-AT SNAPPED ON THE BUNNY HILL, on the FREAKING BUNNY HILL. Granted, those Flows are from 2009 and have seen better days, but the bunny hill is the least stressful part of mountain and nothing should break there.
> 
> So I have had enough with Flows. And they are not even cheap compared to other bindings, so they should made of better material. I guess too many moving parts.


My experience is that you get what you pay for. Flows come in all price points, and not surprisingly, the cheap flows are, well...cheap. I bought top of the line (at the time; NRX-FXT), and while I have had a couple of issues, Flow has always stepped up with the customer service.

I discovered a frayed power cable on the night before a two-week trip to Tahoe. I called Flow and they had new parts over-nighted to Dave's Snowboard Shop, ready for warranty repairs the morning I showed up. The only other issue could have happened with any binding...I accidentally stepped on a ladder strap while stepping in to the binding, and cracked it. The mountain's repair shop had boxes of old straps, and found a Burton strap which fit perfectly, and cost me all of $10 for the repair, which took me off the snow for less than 1/2 hour.

I've had nothing but great experiences with Flows. The only think I don't like is having to keep the high-back down on the lift. Leave it up and you risk getting it crushed under a low chair. Leave it down, and it risk getting caught up on the edges or hooking another rider. But well worth those small sacrifices. You get used to it, and learn to adapt.


----------



## pencap75

surfinsnow said:


> My experience is that you get what you pay for. Flows come in all price points, and not surprisingly, the cheap flows are, well...cheap. I bought top of the line (at the time; NRX-FXT), and while I have had a couple of issues, Flow has always stepped up with the customer service.
> 
> I discovered a frayed power cable on the night before a two-week trip to Tahoe. I called Flow and they had new parts over-nighted to Dave's Snowboard Shop, ready for warranty repairs the morning I showed up. The only other issue could have happened with any binding...I accidentally stepped on a ladder strap while stepping in to the binding, and cracked it. The mountain's repair shop had boxes of old straps, and found a Burton strap which fit perfectly, and cost me all of $10 for the repair, which took me off the snow for less than 1/2 hour.
> 
> I've had nothing but great experiences with Flows. The only think I don't like is having to keep the high-back down on the lift. Leave it up and you risk getting it crushed under a low chair. Leave it down, and it risk getting caught up on the edges or hooking another rider. But well worth those small sacrifices. You get used to it, and learn to adapt.


My NXT-AT were not cheap when I bought them. Its probably equivlent to todays NX2 and was the same price point.

The powercable which should be the strongest thing should not snap. Don't know how the latest Flows are, but when I took apart the NXT, I was shocked at how many flimsy plastic parts the power cable was anchored too. Ironically the flimsy plastic parts were fine, but the actual steel cable anchor snapped.


----------



## surfinsnow

pencap75 said:


> My NXT-AT were not cheap when I bought them. Its the probably equivlent to todays NX2 and was the same price point.
> 
> The powercable which should be the strongest thing should not snap. Don't know how the latest Flows are, but when I took apart the NXT, I was shocked at how many flimsy plastic parts the power cable was anchored too. Ironcally the flimsy plastic parts where fine, but the actual steel cable anchor snapped.


My power cable frayed -- never actually snapped, but frayed enough to make me nervous -- right at the bend point, when the high back lays down. This was after three seasons, and a LOT of use, so I just chalked it up to wear and tear, and Flow gave me no problem replacing it, and even sent me another set of cables, which I have never had to use. Yes, it does seem kind of odd that the aircraft cable would break before the plastic attachments, but that cable gets a lot of abuse during busy season.


----------



## snowangel99

surfinsnow said:


> I've had nothing but great experiences with Flows. The only think I don't like is having to keep the high-back down on the lift. Leave it up and you risk getting it crushed under a low chair. Leave it down, and it risk getting caught up on the edges or hooking another rider. But well worth those small sacrifices. You get used to it, and learn to adapt.


I love my Flows. I have the occasional wipe out in the lift line because I trip on my open back while pushing along...and its always when its my turn to load the chair. I stop the lift sometimes. Its entertaining.


----------



## Bataleon85

For who it may concern, Flow Alphas still have the original style mini ratchets. Downside is they're the cheapest, lowest end binding, so footbeds aren't thick and cushy like the Nexus and up. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85

snowangel99 said:


> I love my Flows. I have the occasional wipe out in the lift line because I trip on my open back while pushing along...and its always when its my turn to load the chair. I stop the lift sometimes. Its entertaining.


Just lock the highback on your empty binding so it's out of the way.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

Bataleon85 said:


> Just lock the highback on your empty binding so it's out of the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


You don't even need to lock it. Just put up the highback, put the level upright (just short of the click) and push the highback back slightly to tension the cable. It'll stay put.


----------



## Bataleon85

Donutz said:


> You don't even need to lock it. Just put up the highback, put the level upright (just short of the click) and push the highback back slightly to tension the cable. It'll stay put.


Either way, if you're gonna ride rear entries, I don't know why you'd leave them flapping on the ground in the first place. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## t21

Bataleon85 said:


> Either way, if you're gonna ride rear entries, I don't know why you'd leave them flapping on the ground in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


so if the chairs are hanging low it does not crush it like that one member here posted before. I'm sure not all chairs would be low but it is on you to check if it is and decide from there. The only issue i see when you leave them down is the forward lean knob gets drag and sligthly moves and adjust, and also some doucebag skier would put his pole on it when he exits to unload


----------



## DudeAbides

Donutz said:


> Another issue with the new Flows is that, because they have 'traditional' ratchets in case you want to use them as traditional bindings, the ratchets can also click tighter when your boot isn't in the binding. Slapping your board to clear snow, knocking the underside of the lift with the bindings, or just resting your foot on the strap for a moment can all tighten the bindings.
> 
> 
> 
> The older Flows didn't have this issue because their ratchets weren't designed that way. You had to undo the catch to make any adjustment, whether tighter or looser. That was a better design, IMO, and if I buy another set of Flows, I'll look for something that doesn't have the hybrid option.




I have NX2’s, 2016’s I think? The ratchets have locking tabs on them. If the locking tabs are down they won’t ratchet, but also can’t be pushed down either. So as long as the locking tabs are depressed this isn’t an issue on the newer Flow ratchets at least.


----------



## Donutz

DudeAbides said:


> I have NX2’s, 2016’s I think? The ratchets have locking tabs on them. If the locking tabs are down they won’t ratchet, but also can’t be pushed down either. So as long as the locking tabs are depressed this isn’t an issue on the newer Flow ratchets at least.


Ooh, I should check that out. Mine are a few years older and don't have that.


----------



## andyl9063

anyone know how to fix this part in a flow binding? It's the silver part.

https://imgur.com/a/LqAHN


----------



## Bataleon85

andyl9063 said:


> anyone know how to fix this part in a flow binding? It's the silver part.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/LqAHN


Contact them. They might still have Quattro parts. If not it couldn't hurt to ask if all mini ratchet models have interchangeable parts. It would also help to know what's wrong with it to see if it's user serviceable. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## andyl9063

Bataleon85 said:


> Contact them. They might still have Quattro parts. If not it couldn't hurt to ask if all mini ratchet models have interchangeable parts. It would also help to know what's wrong with it to see if it's user serviceable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


so the silver piece is loose. I can't ratchet one strap tight because when I go to tighten it. It gets loose and the ratchet won't stay, cause by the silver piece.


----------



## eelpout

Bataleon85 said:


> Either way, if you're gonna ride rear entries, I don't know why you'd leave them flapping on the ground in the first place.





t21 said:


> so if the chairs are hanging low it does not crush it like that one member here posted before. I'm sure not all chairs would be low but it is on you to check if it is and decide from there. The only issue i see when you leave them down is the forward lean knob gets drag and sligthly moves and adjust:


that was probably me with the gouged high back, I posted about it in another thread and there's a pic there.

It doesn't happen with every lift chair, but some have lower clearance depending on how the lifties pack the snow and Snowmass in particular had more bits of metal underneath that would catch on my size XL's. As I remember Northstar had some chairs like this too. Apparently there is a reason we're always told to put the high backs down. 

I am now getting in the habit of holding the board more forward of the chair before getting to the lift drop off to help with this. I've tried letting the high back just flop backwards, but mine are pretty loose and often end up dragging the latch/forward-lean adjust on the ground, which when trying to clear the area quickly can be fun.


----------



## Bataleon85

You can always strap both feet in and ride right off the lift too. That's one of the best advantages of Flows imo. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## pencap75

pencap75 said:


> I was a huge Flow Fan from 2000 until this year.
> 
> They worked great when I was on little ditzy hills where a run literally lasted less then 20 secs. So Flows made sense in terms of getting as much runs as possible. And I was an expert at getting of the lift and instantly stepping in, flipping up and riding off.
> 
> But my biggest problem with every single Flow I've owned is that they ALL BREAK eventually. I've owned about 6 pairs of Flows since 2000.
> Every single one of my Flows have broken (highbacks, unlocking lever, power cables, straps, etc).
> 
> In the past few years, I've gone back to traditional straps because the mountains I go to now are larger so the extra 20 secs to buckle in makes no difference.
> 
> However, last week I was on the bunny hill teaching my 3 year old how to ski. Flows come in super handy to undo the back leg constantly, since my kid keeps falling and I can skate over and help. But the power cable on my NXT-AT SNAPPED ON THE BUNNY HILL, on the FREAKING BUNNY HILL. Granted, those Flows are from 2009 and have seen better days, but the bunny hill is the least stressful part of mountain and nothing should break there.
> 
> So I have had enough with Flows. And they are not even cheap compared to other bindings, so they should made of better material. I guess too many moving parts.



So looks like I can’t quite quit flows.

With all these president day sales, and me being an equipment whore, I ordered a pair of 2017 flow fuses for a dirt cheap price.

I’m curious to see all the latest tech they added since my 2009 nxt at. And although all my flows eventually broke, to be fair the nxt at did last 9 seasons. 

I proabably will still use my strap bindings more (k2 lien at are my go to bindings). But flows are super useful when I am teaching my 3 year old on the bunny hill.


----------



## f00bar

Here's my flow story, and I'm sticking to it.

Riding up the lift as happy as can be with a guy and his pretty young new skier. So at the top I figure I'll let them scoot off first and hold back in an attempt to not have a big mess.

I push off from the chair and start to go, next thing I know I'm thrown to the ground and being swung around the bull wheel, dragged by my rear binding. As I go around I barely reach out and manage to slam the lift stop bar, probably about 15' from the cliff drop off on the down way.

Ski patrol run over amazed I'm not injured in any way. I was fine. Long and short, I had the high back down and that caused the cable to kind of bunny ear on the side. The S hook on the bungee cord that are on the bottom of the chair to hold the seat cushion decided to grab it.

I never really cared for my flows for other reasons. The time it took to dial them in didn't make it worth it. I was constantly loosening, tightening to try to get them just right which never happened. They seemed to have pressure points on the top I never had before. Just not for me, and I love my Nows so much I don't see myself changing any time soon.


----------



## Snow Hound

Bataleon85 said:


> You can always strap both feet in and ride right off the lift too. That's one of the best advantages of Flows imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I do this with normal bindings?


----------



## Bataleon85

Snow Hound said:


> I do this with normal bindings?


Me too if the chair is empty or lightly occupied. Doesn't work so well on a crowded lift.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Funks

I got the 2016 GNU Mutants, and the 2016 Flow NX2's - my impression so far is that the Mutants are a bit more comfortable, but the NX2 (Hybrid Strap) definitely has better build quality (from the plastics used and etc).

First time I had the Mutants on, my board fell off while I was on the lift - dunno If I didn't have it tight enough or if auto lever disengaged and opened up. They are slightly different from the flows in a way that it's a two step process - you snap the high back, then snap the auto lever shut. The auto lever makes it easier for me to get into the binding even though my NX2's are the "active strap" kind.

So far my impression of the GNU is favorable (my son's board has a Flow Fuse, I've been using the NX2 for two seasons, and my other board has a Union Force traditional binding). I normally use this setup for crusing around the groomers.


----------



## jwelsh83

Funks said:


> I got the 2016 GNU Mutants, and the 2016 Flow NX2's - my impression so far is that the Mutants are a bit more comfortable, but the NX2 (Hybrid Strap) definitely has better build quality (from the plastics used and etc).
> 
> First time I had the Mutants on, my board fell off while I was on the lift - dunno If I didn't have it tight enough or if auto lever disengaged and opened up. They are slightly different from the flows in a way that it's a two step process - you snap the high back, then snap the auto lever shut. The auto lever makes it easier for me to get into the binding even though my NX2's are the "active strap" kind.
> 
> So far my impression of the GNU is favorable (my son's board has a Flow Fuse, I've been using the NX2 for two seasons, and my other board has a Union Force traditional binding). I normally use this setup for crusing around the groomers.


I did wondered how the GNU’s were since they’re rear entry as well. I still prefer the fusion strap. Flow’s hybrid is that blend of traditional with a toe cap and I didn’t like it when I tried them. Not as fast as the fusion and I spend more time trying to center the toe cap of the hybrid and making sure it was tight enough after sliding my foot in.


----------



## macheterider

I personally hate FLOW bindings. I am a Ride or Union binding guy til I die. I have severe "brand loyalty" when it comes to some things.


----------



## Bataleon85

Gnus are more comfortable and predictable than Flows in the rear entry game. Can't speak for build quality since I haven't ridden them long enough to really say. I tend to be of the persuasion that everything you gain in speed you lose in everything else with these things. If saving a minute or two is really that important in an activity you're doing for hours, I guess that's rider prerogative. Not my thing. Still would take Flux, Union, Burton or the like over rear entry. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpelman

I’ve been riding the NX2 fusion for a season now. I like them but biggest critique is the high back adjustment. After a few days on the mountain it tends to loosen and become less forward leaning. It’s a subtle slowly changing loosening that you don’t really notice until you’re washing out every turn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid

Grabbed a set of flow nx2-rs after seeing a few people talk about how good they were for carving and it was a MEH experience, could never get them to feel as locked in and they were much heavier than my old flux bindings, never got them to feel great no matter how i tweaked em, and setting high back lean was more complicated than normal bindings since its just a screw without any set tabs, so getting the lean to match for both bindings was a bit tedious. The tipping point was when I tried to hit a kicker and my board slid out from underneath me, I hit tail bone first and both my boots CAME OUT OF THE BINDINGS! Sold that shit for 50 bucks and picked up some Now Drives.


----------



## larrytbull

Scalpelman said:


> I’ve been riding the NX2 fusion for a season now. I like them but biggest critique is the high back adjustment. After a few days on the mountain it tends to loosen and become less forward leaning. It’s a subtle slowly changing loosening that you don’t really notice until you’re washing out every turn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try using a twist tie to hold it in place once you have it set

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85

Or just get real bindings lol. Have you checked out the newer Fluxes 16g guy? If you haven't ridden them in a few seasons, they're dramatically better than they used to be. Nows are good too so can't go wrong there but I've been trying to really turn people onto Flux lately. They're the most comfortable bindings I've ever ridden. They really nailed the hammock strap and toe cap, even better than Burton imo.


----------



## 16gkid

Bataleon85 said:


> Or just get real bindings lol. Have you checked out the newer Fluxes 16g guy? If you haven't ridden them in a few seasons, they're dramatically better than they used to be. Nows are good too so can't go wrong there but I've been trying to really turn people onto Flux lately. They're the most comfortable bindings I've ever ridden. They really nailed the hammock strap and toe cap, even better than Burton imo.


I was gonna go with the Flux XF but my friend from Backcountry told me the quality was not so great this year, which is dissapointing, Ive had older flux sf45's for the last 4 seasons and only retired them because the heelcup finally broke on one of them.
The Now Drives perform well, the skatetech I didnt feel was revolutionary or anything, but a solid binding. Two negatives about the binding is the strap of course, toe strap seems to be slipping on my front foot but not my backfoot. Also, and this is boot dependent, I found out that if I set forward lean past the 1st notch, that the highback actually hits the boa wheel on my boot and unlocks its:crying:, so the only fix was to run minimum forward lean.


----------



## Bataleon85

Hmm yeah I don't know how 18s are. Been rocking my 17 DS and TT hard this year and last. Been great... So far... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## pbernardjr

Absolutely love my Flow bindings. I've had "normal" bindings in the past; but fell in love with my first set of Flows.... and now I won't look back. The ease and speed there is with the Flow bindings is nice. There's no need to sit and strap in, or being that guy your ski friends are waiting for after getting off the lift. I get off, slip my foot in, pull up the highback, and I'm on my way down the mountain again. The first set I bought (Flow Quattros) lasted me 5 years before upgrading to the Flow NX2s. The NX2s were such an upgrade, and so glad I made the change.


----------



## SnowMoose

It's interesting the differing opinions.

I had a pair of Flows but I just couldn't dial in the whole rear-entry system. What I mean is try as I might, whenever I tried to'flick the high back up' I would have to be Hercules.

If I left the straps loose enough to get the highback up... it never felt 'locked in' enough. I like some forward lean on them as well and I think I eventually read that forward lean and rear-entry binding systems just don't mix.

I was disappointed as I love the idea (maybe will get a burton click in set up one day) but about 2 weeks ago I gave away my pair of Flow NX2 GT's. They were a couple of years old and hardly ridden. So I hope someone enjoys them.

I saw that Whistler has a 're-use it' centre so I dropped them off there. Along with my pair of slightly older K2 Cinch bindings. Felt weird giving away a few hundred bucks so hopefully they go to a good home.


----------



## Wiredsport

SnowMoose said:


> It's interesting the differing opinions.
> 
> I had a pair of Flows but I just couldn't dial in the whole rear-entry system. What I mean is try as I might, whenever I tried to'flick the high back up' I would have to be Hercules.
> 
> If I left the straps loose enough to get the highback up... it never felt 'locked in' enough. I like some forward lean on them as well and I think I eventually read that forward lean and rear-entry binding systems just don't mix.
> 
> I was disappointed as I love the idea (maybe will get a burton click in set up one day) but about 2 weeks ago I gave away my pair of Flow NX2 GT's. They were a couple of years old and hardly ridden. So I hope someone enjoys them.
> 
> I saw that Whistler has a 're-use it' centre so I dropped them off there. Along with my pair of slightly older K2 Cinch bindings. Felt weird giving away a few hundred bucks so hopefully they go to a good home.


Hi Moose,

I wish that you had posted before getting rid of them. This is almost certainly a setup issue. Flow bindings (and GNU/Fastec) have some small settings that can change the user experience dramatically. Set correctly they take very little effort to close and achieve vice grip security (if you want that). We have been a Flow retailer since Flow's first year (22 years now) and I have have had at least one pair on a board ever since then. I am happy to have a look should anyone want an opinion on how things should look and what you might be missing.

STOKED!


----------



## speedjason

I am intrigued with the idea of rear entry bindings.


----------



## Radialhead

speedjason said:


> I am intrigued with the idea of rear entry bindings.


I was too, but didn't want to stretch to Flows initially. So I bought some Pathron Fastecs (basically made from parts of different models of SP Fastecs). As Wired said you have to spend time tweaking things to get good hold without making them hard to close, but they've proven the concept works for me, and I'm sure I'll be getting Flows in the future.


----------



## speedjason

Radialhead said:


> I was too, but didn't want to stretch to Flows initially. So I bought some Pathron Fastecs (basically made from parts of different models of SP Fastecs). As Wired said you have to spend time tweaking things to get good hold without making them hard to close, but they've proven the concept works for me, and I'm sure I'll be getting Flows in the future.


I believe they are very good bindings. Tim Humphreys rides them hard in the park and all mountain.
I had a conversation summer 2018 at Mt Hood with him on the chair and he was pretty chill dude.


----------



## SEWiShred

I think Flows are essential if you're on a smaller hill. On a mountain, I don't think it's worth it. But something with Magnetraction and Flow bindings is an absolute must for the midwest. 

It really depends on where you ride if they're going to be worth it. If you're on a mountain, I don't think it's worth it. If you're doing lots of short runs, it's a life saver and can get you a lot more runs in if you have limited time. 

They've only popped out on me once, I've been using them for about 9 years, and it was because I had something stuck between the latch and the high back. They've been good to me besides that. And I ride a lot, usually at least three times a week.


----------



## 161210

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Moose,
> 
> I wish that you had posted before getting rid of them. This is almost certainly a setup issue. Flow bindings (and GNU/Fastec) have some small settings that can change the user experience dramatically. Set correctly they take very little effort to close and achieve vice grip security (if you want that). We have been a Flow retailer since Flow's first year (22 years now) and I have have had at least one pair on a board ever since then. I am happy to have a look should anyone want an opinion on how things should look and what you might be missing.
> 
> STOKED!


Out of curiosity which Flows might you recommend for a freeride powder board (used for both...so enough control on ice and to get around rocks in the steep and yet surfy enough for powder)....or would you not recommend Flows for that type of riding?

I am thinking of maybe getting a pair for my iguchi rocker...currently use arbor hemlocks...not sure if I want to change that but I am curious about the Flows.


----------



## Oldman

I run nothing but Flows. Six sets to be exact. Needless to say a fan.

If you wish to consider Flow for the kind of riding you have described, you need to get the NX2 that suits you best. Check out their site for details.

You will read about poor fit. It will happen with poor setup. Setup properly they are a dream to use and perform second to none. The NX2 series is rock solid.


----------



## Wiredsport

Oldman said:


> I run nothing but Flows. Six sets to be exact. Needless to say a fan.
> 
> If you wish to consider Flow for the kind of riding you have described, you need to get the NX2 that suits you best. Check out their site for details.
> 
> You will read about poor fit. It will happen with poor setup. Setup properly they are a dream to use and perform second to none. The NX2 series is rock solid.


Good advice. The NX2 line is an awesome stiff binding line (all NX2's should be considered very stiff). The Fuses is a slightly more flexible model line. Next year's Fenix line is a nice mid priced (softer flex again) option which will offer a version of NASTY.

STOKED!


----------



## 161210

I can get these for about $200...any significant difference between the 2018s and the latest?

Flow NX2 Fusion Snowboard Bindings 2018

Also...my stiffest bindings are the Arbor Cypress....these Flows should be stiffer with their design, no?


----------



## 161210

Also the System MTN look kinda similar....any idea if those are softer or stiffer than the NX2s?

Just curious...


----------



## Wiredsport

Viper21 said:


> Also the System MTN look kinda similar....any idea if those are softer or stiffer than the NX2s?
> 
> Just curious...


The System MTN is one of our bindings (System is a Wiredsport brand). They use the Fastec rear entry system. They are a softer binding the the NX2 or Fuse lines (which are both really quite stiff). They are more similar to the upcoming Fenix in terms of stiffness. 

STOKED!


----------



## 161210

Awesome info - thank you!


----------



## Funks

Wiredsport said:


> The System MTN is one of our bindings (System is a Wiredsport brand). They use the Fastec rear entry system. They are a softer binding the the NX2 or Fuse lines (which are both really quite stiff). They are more similar to the upcoming Fenix in terms of stiffness.
> 
> STOKED!



You guys gonna offer a higher end fastec setup with dual entry? Similar to the Gnu Freedoms or Slab.One MultiEntry?


I used to run NX2 hybrid. The hybrid needs too much fiddling putting your foot on ( toe strap ) - decided to try out Gnu Mutants which are pretty awesome as well but aren’t dual entry. My Japow board is a Warpig with Union Force, but even at Niseko, I’d rather have dual entries - spent the coin on some GNU Freedoms earlier this week

If you guys end up offering the Fastec setup with dual entries for around 200$ ( similar in build quality to the Freedom or the Slab.One MultiEntry ) - that be awesome!


----------



## Radialhead

Wiredsport said:


> The System MTN is one of our bindings (System is a Wiredsport brand). They use the Fastec rear entry system. They are a softer binding the the NX2 or Fuse lines (which are both really quite stiff). They are more similar to the upcoming Fenix in terms of stiffness.
> 
> STOKED!


Interesting. I've got the Pathron Team XT, which also comprises Fastec parts. The ankle strap is a ratchet, & I swapped the toe strap for a Burton Custom strap so I can use them as either rear entry or traditional. I've never tried Flows, but I'd guess the Pathrons are softer like your System MTNs as they use Fastec parts.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi guys,

There are many different stiffness levels that can (and are achieved) using the Fastec system. The system is based on some specific and patented design features but not on a set group of components. The ankle strap on the Fastec bindings expands (a lot) when the highback is lowered. This is true on all Fastec models right doen to the base level. This expansion is larger than the expansion amount on Flow's NASTY system (which currently appears on only the NX2 and FUSE models - the other models have static straps). This reduces the need for most riders for ratcheting straps on the Fastec system as the straps are typically not used at all for entry. On the top tier of Fastec bindings some do offer ratcheting straps or fully opening straps (others do not). 

We do have some pans in the fire for upcoming products but nothing has been released yet. 

STOKED!


----------



## SEWiShred

Viper21 said:


> I can get these for about $200...any significant difference between the 2018s and the latest?
> 
> Flow NX2 Fusion Snowboard Bindings 2018
> 
> Also...my stiffest bindings are the Arbor Cypress....these Flows should be stiffer with their design, no?


I have NX2 Hybrids. They are pretty stiff. One thing I noticed with stiff bindings is that if your boot fits poorly, a stiff binding will amplify foot pain. At least, it did for me. Specially because with the clamping down action, you can really snug them up to compensate for bad boots. But it will hurt, probably a lot.

If you have a rear entry binding, you definitely want something that can also clamp on your foot. I had Flow 5s before, and I would end up kicking my foot into the board. After a few years, you could see some wear on the toeside edge of the board from me kicking my foot in all the time. Granted I am on a little hill and strap in all the time. But having the clamp down, whether it's Flow or another system, is totally worth it. It makes it a lot easier to get a tight fit too. You can easily overtighten them and cause a lot of foot pain. I couldn't ever do that with the Flow 5s though. 

Rear entry is the way to go if you want it hit it hard and you're on a small hill.


----------



## Funks

Some updated feedback.

My pow board always had standard bindings (Union), but my Cruiser board always had multi-entries (2016-2017 Flow NX2 - Both Hybrid and Power Strap) which gets 90% use. 

Flow NX2 bindings were pretty good but the Hybrid Strap was just terrible (preferred the Power Strap, Hybrid Strap requires too much fiddling). After riding them a couple of seasons, I replaced them with the GNU Mutants which IMO were easier to get into as that ARS (Ankle Release Strap) is pretty awesome. Had some much snow in Tahoe this year so I upgraded yet again to the GNU Freedoms for Multi-Entry.

Last weekend, had a collision with my buddy and he slashed my Left GNU Freedoms, gashed the high back, dinged the cable, and the ARS release is now "wobblier" than the right binding. Contacted GNU, told them I wanted to *purchase parts* for my binding to proactively replace said damaged parts (*obviously, non-warranty due to impact damage*) as I don't want to finding out if it will break when I'm actually going down the hill. 

Was told they it looks "OK" and that 



> Our parts are for warranty only, and are sent complimentary to customers at no charge, so it is best to only try to send them if needed.


So what happens a year out when the binding is out of warranty (has 1 year warranty), or for non-warranty impact damage? Throwaways given they won't sell end user replacement parts? 

Flow, Union, and SP Bindings (Fastec) have no problems selling replacement parts (non-warranty) for their bindings. With all that said, will be avoiding GNU rebrands of the SP Bindings. The GNU Freedom is a rebrand of the SP sLAB.one Multi-Entries albeit with cheaper components (sLAB.one has Aluminum ARS, Metal Buckles while the GNU rebrand are made out of plastic). Originally thought SP Bindings had to be sourced from Europe but found out "The Split Board Shop" is an official distributor in the US (after e-mailing SP).


----------



## lunadeathstryke

tallboarder25 said:


> Hey guys thinking about getting new flow step in bindings? How do you like them? any positives or negatives? they seem so convenient. thanks. peace.?


I know this is MAD OLDDDDD but my bf and I both have Flow step in bindings and we absolutely love them. Quick and easy to get into and out of. He's always had these kind of bindings for at least 5+ years (he's been riding for 14-15 years). I like em' but I know they aren't everyone's cup of tea. Try to demo them before you make the switch!


----------



## snowangel99

I can't live without my Flow bindings. All four of us use them in this house.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## lunadeathstryke

snowangel99 said:


> I can't live without my Flow bindings. All four of us use them in this house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


Definitely. They're a household product for us too and we love using them!


----------



## Scalpelman

Agreed. I have two pairs. My fave are nx2. Just picked up some Rome targas. I like them but not as responsive as my flows. The hardest part is setting up. People tend to over tighten them and it makes for difficult entry. 

However I have noticed that the highback adjustment screw can loosen over time. Gotta keep an eye on it.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Do these make it easier when exiting a chairlift, can you leave your boot in the binding pad with the high back down and just engage as you board off- asking for a friend 

Also for a 285 boot is the recommended size L and not XL or does the boot type also have some effect best fit for binding size?

I'm also buying new boots so are there any boots that don't work particulary well with the Flows to avoid


----------



## SEWiShred

NT.Thunder said:


> Do these make it easier when exiting a chairlift, can you leave your boot in the binding pad with the high back down and just engage as you board off- asking for a friend
> 
> Also for a 285 boot is the recommended size L and not XL or does the boot type also have some effect best fit for binding size?
> 
> I'm also buying new boots so are there any boots that don't work particulary well with the Flows to avoid


No, I don't think they work like that unless you keep them really loose. I have to kick them in a little bit to get them to fit. But I have NX2 with active strap and I like them very snug on my feet. If you don't have active strap you will probably have to kick them in a little bit, unless you like them loose. 

I would avoid boots that don't have a solid back sole to them. I had DC boots and they didn't have a serious wrap around on the heel, and they eventually came separated. Anything with a soft sole will wear out on the foot that you always take off, because it has to slide into the binding.


----------



## Old-Boarder

I like mine. I only sit when I need a brake. No equipment is perfect but I like skippin the bench.


----------



## Donutz

With properly set up Flows, you can come off the chair, kick your foot in the rear binding, and reach down and click the highback up, without ever stopping.


----------



## IceCoast48

I was not a fan of them at all. Got them with a complete package because they were basically free. I rode them for like 2 days and then never again. The highback actually came off on me one run and thankfully i didn't eat it.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Guys,

I had a look at 2021 Flow at WWSRA earlier in the month and they look amazing. They have completely redone their straps and are offering a semi rigid hard strap on many bindings. This is going to be great for ease of entry an control. This is the biggest change year for Flow since NASTY was introduced. STOKED!


----------



## Scalpelman

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had a look at 2021 Flow at WWSRA earlier in the month and they look amazing. They have completely redone their straps and are offering a semi rigid hard strap on many bindings. This is going to be great for ease of entry an control. This is the biggest change year for Flow since NASTY was introduced. STOKED!


Speaking of new bindings, what flow model would you pair with a signal yup?


----------



## Donutz

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had a look at 2021 Flow at WWSRA earlier in the month and they look amazing. They have completely redone their straps and are offering a semi rigid hard strap on many bindings. This is going to be great for ease of entry an control. This is the biggest change year for Flow since NASTY was introduced. STOKED!


Pix? Pix now. URL? Something?


----------



## Wiredsport

Donutz said:


> Pix? Pix now. URL? Something?


Here is the 2021 Fenix. This was a very popular model for us this year and the new strap feels incredible.


----------

